# A Sikh Wearing A Cap?



## jasvinder.sidhu (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All, Does anyone know of any Gurbani reference where a sikh is barred from wearing a cap? It is a verifiable fact that first five Gurus wore a Seli Topi (cap), which lies in a Gurudwara Sahib in Kiratpur. We believe in many things..some of which fall short of coherent argument. However, we always find lessons of Gurbani to be based on reality and social construct...I just want to know whenever I am stopped from wearing a cap (even woollen)...is there any teaching of our Gurus...I mean part of Granths. Reality is a social construct otherwise. People'e belief becomes truth over the course of time because their groups believe it to be the truth. Compromises of some and following of the other principles become wide spread....e.g. I have many friends who wear turban, have long hair and beard....but drink scotch and eat meat...does that mean that we are Sikhs openly but in private we do what we like.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

wearing puggh and beard and drinking....claim i am sikh...
clean shaven, wearing hat and drinking...claim i am sikh
To me BOTH are HUMAN FAILURES...nothing to do with Gurmatt/Sikhi...

There are lots of "religious relics" at various Gurdwaras...no irrefutable proof/truth..just a type of "rural Legend" ( similar to Urban Legends !!)
The ONLY IRREFUTABLE TRUTH VERIFIER is the GURBANI of SGGS...and the only word that does occur in Gurbani of SGGS is  SABAT SOORAT DASTAAR SIRAH...no TOPI/helmet/cap/hat/ is mentioned anywhere.
No Gurbani panktee RECCOMMENDS/discourages wearing of Topi explicitly just as no panktee says sikhs must or must not eat meat...........BUT LOTS of REHITNAMAHS written by Sikhs close to Gurus have EXPLICITLY BANNED CAPS/hats/topis...they must have some "value"...and couldnt be going agaisnt explicit instructions by the Gurus that wearing Hats/topis is OK ?? OUR GURUS NEVER did what their SIKHS couldnt do...Avar updesseh aap na karreh is TABBOO in Gurmatt..what the GURU can do..the SIKH can do....so far in Sikh history there is no record either oral or written that any Gursikh of the Guru wore a hat- not mentioned by Bhai Gurdass ji as well.
Sikhi/Gurmatt is a Game of LOVE...NOT DICTATES. There is NO NEED to LOOK/JUSTIFY ones actions by finding quotes from Gurbani/sggs....There is no Black and White answer..and EVEN IF there was..say a quote that says..DONT DO THIS...there would still be soem who would do the opposite and justify it..oh I think that was written for the 15th century..now time has changed..or something like that...Like when Guur jis is talking about the Sabatsoorat dastaar sirah..people say that is about a Muslim...when Gur ji is talking about the futility of arguing about meat eating/vegetarians..people say thats about a Pandit...so the REALITY is THERE IS NOTHING IN SGGS "ABOUT A SIKH" - specifically speaking from a Legal point of view...NO Panktee is specifically addressed to 'SIKHS" !! So ?? what do we say about that ??     *BUT then again the ENTIRE SGGS is BY SIKHS .... FOR SIKHS !!* Its up to YOU to take your direction from there ...


----------



## jasvinder.sidhu (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Dear Gyani Ji, When I went to Kiratpur Sahib I was told by the Granthi that Seli Topi lying there was worn by first five Gurus. It was the sixth Guru who said that he would wear turban from Baba Budha Ji. In the pure definition of Sikhism I don't think many contemporary Sikhs could call them true Sikhs. Do you think that with time even Sikhs have embraced evils of caste system, Bharman system (such as matching Kundlis for marriage and wearing stones), going to Majars and bowing head before living humans. I have not seen many examples where I could call them as true Sikhs. Even religious Babas around Punjab allow people tocuhing their feet...they wear expensive dresses and ride branded cars. Who can provide lighting source. You will say that Gurbani itself guides the path but you also need a contemporary example which is missing. As you mentioned that many Rehatnamas mention about not wearing a cap. Can you tell me some references because I would like to read them in detail and try to adopt. I have a problem that I can not accept things unless I find logical sequence in them. Written evidence is sufficient for me. 

Regards,

Jasvinder


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*



jasvinder.sidhu said:


> Dear Gyani Ji, When I went to Kiratpur Sahib I was told by the Granthi that Seli Topi lying there was worn by first five Gurus. It was the sixth Guru who said that he would wear turban from Baba Budha Ji. In the pure definition of Sikhism I don't think many contemporary Sikhs could call them true Sikhs. Do you think that with time even Sikhs have embraced evils of caste system, Bharman system (such as matching Kundlis for marriage and wearing stones), going to Majars and bowing head before living humans. I have not seen many examples where I could call them as true Sikhs. Even religious Babas around Punjab allow people tocuhing their feet...they wear expensive dresses and ride branded cars. Who can provide lighting source. You will say that Gurbani itself guides the path but you also need a contemporary example which is missing. As you mentioned that many Rehatnamas mention about not wearing a cap. Can you tell me some references because I would like to read them in detail and try to adopt. I have a problem that I can not accept things unless I find logical sequence in them. Written evidence is sufficient for me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jasvinder



Jasvinder ji 

I share your understanding that it was Guru Hargobind who began to urge the wearing of a turban. In addition, I like your idea that contemporary examples -- the opposite of the melodramatic babas are missing. But you know they are not missing. They are all around us, more than we realize. And because they are not looking for press coverage and the limelight of movie start we forget they are there. That is the price of humility. The burden is on each and every one of us to find the models of a true Gursikh in our small ordinary lives. I think also that that test has been put to believers in nearly each and every religion who are  looking for someone to teach the path of goodness, someone who also lives on the path of goodness. And it is not easy.


----------



## Manisha (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*




Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> There is no Black and White answer..and EVEN IF there was..say a quote that says..DONT DO THIS...there would still be soem who would do the opposite and justify it..


 



jasvinder.sidhu said:


> Written evidence is sufficient for me.


 
I’m not sure whether my point of view would be of any help, especially as you, Jasvinder Ji are looking for evidence.. Don’t be offended when I say this, but I too used to think like yourself, I will only ever believe anything about anything if only evidence is there to support it.. And this is good thinking.. However, I now have a new approach that I’d like to share..

First of all, Gyani Ji, I totally agree with you here, and before I start repeating yourself to make *MY* point, I just wanted to add that because "answers" in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji aren't black and white and therefore Guru Ji's weren't specific in the sense of saying you can and can't do these "things" and why, I believe that Guru Ji's therefore left *US* with these choices; eat meat/don't eat meat, wear a topi/don't wear a topi ect ect - *SO* that *WE* can make the choices - where at one point in our lives (earlier/later) we decide what's *RIGHT for us* i.e. any form of life is God-given and therefore precious, very valuable - do *YOU* think it's therefore *RIGHT* to eat *ANOTHER LIVING BEING* - Where God has given life to that animal, the *same* as where God has given life to *US* as *HUMANS?*


I’ll try to answer the topic’s question as best I can through the way I answer such questions (my approach) – although I'm not sure how you mean; a person who cuts their hair and wears topi, or a person who keeps their hair and wears topi?


However, that can be answered in this same "approach" if you like, too:


I believe Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji doesn't say specifically wear topi/don't wear topi - to allow *US* to have that *CHOICE* and then later on in life *perhaps *change this choice *ONLY BY LEARNING *this*:* is it right?


I'm not saying this is the right way to address these type of questions but because these type of questions are to *some extent* *minor* (as far as I know, Guru Ji's didn't *worry about* things such as wearing a topi [even though you’re saying there’s evidence they did] and didn't preach to others to *worry about* *this* which *could *suggest Guru Ji’s didn’t want *FUTURE Sikhs* to worry about such a thing *either*? – feel free to correct me if I’m wrong, as I’m talking about what I know and my opinion) and also because these type or questions aren't answered specifically: (yes/no) there's a lot of *subjective answers* to these type of questions (based on an individual's interpretation) and this is mine; what and the way I believe to answer/address such questions: "Think about Guru Ji's times, the way they lived their life, their message about Sikhism, about Waheguru in relation to what you're asking about.. And you will find the answer through learning of the above things *YOURSELF*"


That's what I believe is the *PURPOSE* of *NO* *BLACK AND WHITE, SPECIFIC *answers to such questions.. Because our human life on Earth itself is about *learning*.. And through learning, we learn about Sikhi, about Guru Ji's teachings, sacrifices, wants for the *FUTURE Sikhism* and then slowly we're completing our whole point of living human life, where we have this amazing opportunity to have the *KNOWLEDGE* through *LEARNING *to therefore *reaching Waheguru*.. i.e. an animal doesn’t have this same principle of obtaining and maintaining knowledge to reach Waheguru as humans do, in this sense.


Even though I'm at the beginning of LEARNING, this is the way I try to live my life.. The way I see things.. The way I address such situations.. And to be honest I think it's a good way.. Atleast for me..


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

<<and the only word that does occur in Gurbani of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is SABAT SOORAT DASTAAR SIRAH...no TOPI/helmet/cap/hat/ is mentioned anywhere.>>

Gyani ji

can you please share the page no?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Mishi Ji,
Gurfateh.

Thats a beautiful post. About Black and White restrictions...you know and i know..no one could ever hope to cover each and every "question" ever to be asked.....and a  Granth writtent o record all that woudl not only be huge beyond reason...it would still fail to record "EVERYTHING"..as our Knowledge..and questions..arise in new forms daily...and will continue to do so...Have you heard of the saying..Give a Man a FISH..and he feeds for LUNCH...but TEACH him how to FISH..and he feeds MANY and himself for a LIFETIME.
IN the SGGS..Guru Ji gave us not a FISH..BUT the TOOLBOX full of TOOLS which we are USE to LEARN, Practise what we learn..IMPLEMENT those teachings/learning experiences/change our LIVES !!! Guru Ji didnt give us just a "fishing line/Rod"..He gave us the TOOLS to Manufacture Fishing Rods of the latest type so that  we keep up with the LATEST !!! Isnt that GREAT ??

THERE is NO COMPULSION...in SGGS..of any kind...one must make ones own CHOICES...VOLUNTARILY..according to the speed of ones progress/learning curve/tool expertise...
There are no cut and dried rules..."THIS is the ONLY WAY...to do THIS..or THAT..." Guru Ji LEADS the WAY..we are to FOLLOW..at our own pace....we can speed up...we can slow down..even STOP/PAUSE..we are ALLOWED..even ENCOURAGED to THINK....no BLIND FAITH..listen to me..i am the guru..do as i say or else ?? types in SGGS. NO  "Ten  Commandments"....Thast why those who go seeking such types of "Commandments" in SGGS FAIL to find them...simply because there arent any !!!..and at the SAME TIME..there ARE..and Much more than just TEN....BUT they are all enclosed in the Life time experiences of the Gurus, the Bhgats...of HOW they..managed to ACHIEVE the HUKM RAZAAII CHALLNNA..How they PLEASED the CREATOR....How they acieved Supreme Happiness..Peace..SEHAJ..Dharama...How the " *COMPLEAT* man" will come about... (not complete as in finished..)
A SIKH must be prepared to LEARN...UN-LEARN..and RE-LEARN CONSTANTLY....a SIKH is always evolving spiritually...Never at a Stand Still.. Never Finished...Never resting on his laurels...a LIFE TIME of SIKHI is our INHERITANCE.....

Note:   Javinder Sidhu Jio...just GOOGLE..REHATNAMAHS....you can find plenty on the Internet on various Sikh sites...and the injunctions agaisnt TOPI are very GRAPHIC (Metaphorically speaking a Topi wearing Sikh is supposed to be compared to a LEPER for seven generations..what a curse ?? SUCH STRONG LANGUAGE..just for an ordinary HEAD GEAR...does mean soemthing...to me it does..)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*



amarsanghera said:


> <<and the only word that does occur in Gurbani of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is SABAT SOORAT DASTAAR SIRAH...no TOPI/helmet/cap/hat/ is mentioned anywhere.>>
> 
> Gyani ji
> 
> can you please share the page no?



Guru Piayario Jios,
Amar Ji,

I am terribly sorry Ji.
Its page 1084.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

jasvinder ji

This is a link to a discussion of the emergence of the turban as a symbol of Sikh identity during the time of Guru Hargobind ji 

Sikh identity: an exploration of ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Jasvinder Sidhu Ji,

Here is a link from Sikhism 101...some rehatnamahs are quoted

Do Sikh women have to wear a Turban (Dastaar) as well as men? | Sikhism101.com | UniversalFaith.net
And
Keski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and a forum link
**Kaure tu dastaar sajain** - DC Forum..    and many more similar ones are around......BUT its Paramount to make up your OWN MIND..voluntarily. Gurmatt doesnt condone Blind faith..following others blindly..without thinking...NO WAY.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Gyani ji

here is the complete shabd


ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
मारू महला ५ ॥ 
Mārū mėhlā 5. 
Maaroo, Fifth Mehl: 

ਅਲਹ ਅਗਮ ਖੁਦਾਈ ਬੰਦੇ ॥ 
अलह अगम खुदाई बंदे ॥ 
Alah agam kẖuḏā▫ī banḏe. 
O slave of the inaccessible Lord God Allah, 

ਛੋਡਿ ਖਿਆਲ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਕੇ ਧੰਧੇ ॥ 
छोडि खिआल दुनीआ के धंधे ॥ 
Cẖẖod kẖi▫āl ḏunī▫ā ke ḏẖanḏẖe. 
forsake thoughts of worldly entanglements. 

ਹੋਇ ਪੈ ਖਾਕ ਫਕੀਰ ਮੁਸਾਫਰੁ ਇਹੁ ਦਰਵੇਸੁ ਕਬੂਲੁ ਦਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
होइ पै खाक फकीर मुसाफरु इहु दरवेसु कबूलु दरा ॥१॥ 
Ho▫e pai kẖāk fakīr musāfar ih ḏarves kabūl ḏarā. ||1|| 
Become the dust of the feet of the humble fakeers, and consider yourself a traveler on this journey. O saintly dervish, you shall be approved in the Court of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਸਚੁ ਨਿਵਾਜ ਯਕੀਨ ਮੁਸਲਾ ॥ 
सचु निवाज यकीन मुसला ॥ 
Sacẖ nivāj yakīn muslā. 
Let Truth be your prayer, and faith your prayer-mat. 

ਮਨਸਾ ਮਾਰਿ ਨਿਵਾਰਿਹੁ ਆਸਾ ॥ 
मनसा मारि निवारिहु आसा ॥ 
Mansā mār nivārihu āsā. 
Subdue your desires, and overcome your hopes. 

ਦੇਹ ਮਸੀਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਉਲਾਣਾ ਕਲਮ ਖੁਦਾਈ ਪਾਕੁ ਖਰਾ ॥੨॥ 
देह मसीति मनु मउलाणा कलम खुदाई पाकु खरा ॥२॥ 
Ḏeh masīṯ man ma▫ulāṇā kalam kẖuḏā▫ī pāk kẖarā. ||2|| 
Let your body be the mosque, and your mind the priest. Let true purity be God's Word for you. ||2|| 

ਸਰਾ ਸਰੀਅਤਿ ਲੇ ਕੰਮਾਵਹੁ ॥ 
सरा सरीअति ले कमावहु ॥ 
Sarā sarī▫aṯ le kammāvahu. 
Let your practice be to live the spiritual life. 

ਤਰੀਕਤਿ ਤਰਕ ਖੋਜਿ ਟੋਲਾਵਹੁ ॥ 
तरीकति तरक खोजि टोलावहु ॥ 
Ŧarīkaṯ ṯarak kẖoj tolāvahu. 
Let your spiritual cleansing be to renounce the world and seek God. 

ਮਾਰਫਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਰਹੁ ਅਬਦਾਲਾ ਮਿਲਹੁ ਹਕੀਕਤਿ ਜਿਤੁ ਫਿਰਿ ਨ ਮਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
मारफति मनु मारहु अबदाला मिलहु हकीकति जितु फिरि न मरा ॥३॥ 
Mārfaṯ man mārahu abḏālā milhu hakīkaṯ jiṯ fir na marā. ||3|| 
Let control of the mind be your spiritual wisdom, O holy man; meeting with God, you shall never die again. ||3|| 

ਕੁਰਾਣੁ ਕਤੇਬ ਦਿਲ ਮਾਹਿ ਕਮਾਹੀ ॥ 
कुराणु कतेब दिल माहि कमाही ॥ 
Kurāṇ kaṯeb ḏil māhi kamāhī. 
Practice within your heart the teachings of the Koran and the Bible; 

ਦਸ ਅਉਰਾਤ ਰਖਹੁ ਬਦ ਰਾਹੀ ॥ 
दस अउरात रखहु बद राही ॥ 
Ḏas a▫urāṯ rakẖahu baḏ rāhī. 
restrain the ten sensory organs from straying into evil. 

ਪੰਚ ਮਰਦ ਸਿਦਕਿ ਲੇ ਬਾਧਹੁ ਖੈਰਿ ਸਬੂਰੀ ਕਬੂਲ ਪਰਾ ॥੪॥ 
पंच मरद सिदकि ले बाधहु खैरि सबूरी कबूल परा ॥४॥ 
Pancẖ maraḏ siḏak le bāḏẖhu kẖair sabūrī kabūl parā. ||4|| 
Tie up the five demons of desire with faith, charity and contentment, and you shall be acceptable. ||4|| 

ਮਕਾ ਮਿਹਰ ਰੋਜਾ ਪੈ ਖਾਕਾ ॥ 
मका मिहर रोजा पै खाका ॥ 
Makā mihar rojā pai kẖākā. 
Let compassion be your Mecca, and the dust of the feet of the holy your fast. 

ਭਿਸਤੁ ਪੀਰ ਲਫਜ ਕਮਾਇ ਅੰਦਾਜਾ ॥ 
भिसतु पीर लफज कमाइ अंदाजा ॥ 
Bẖisaṯ pīr lafaj kamā▫e anḏājā. 
Let Paradise be your practice of the Prophet's Word. 

ਹੂਰ ਨੂਰ ਮੁਸਕੁ ਖੁਦਾਇਆ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਅਲਹ ਆਲਾ ਹੁਜਰਾ ॥੫॥ 
हूर नूर मुसकु खुदाइआ बंदगी अलह आला हुजरा ॥५॥ 
Hūr nūr musak kẖuḏā▫i▫ā banḏagī alah ālā hujrā. ||5|| 
God is the beauty, the light and the fragrance. Meditation on Allah is the secluded meditation chamber. ||5|| 

ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਕਾਜੀ ॥ 
सचु कमावै सोई काजी ॥ 
Sacẖ kamāvai so▫ī kājī. 
He alone is a Qazi, who practices the Truth. 

ਜੋ ਦਿਲੁ ਸੋਧੈ ਸੋਈ ਹਾਜੀ ॥ 
जो दिलु सोधै सोई हाजी ॥ 
Jo ḏil soḏẖai so▫ī hājī. 
He alone is a Haji, a pilgrim to Mecca, who purifies his heart. 

ਸੋ ਮੁਲਾ ਮਲਊਨ ਨਿਵਾਰੈ ਸੋ ਦਰਵੇਸੁ ਜਿਸੁ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਧਰਾ ॥੬॥ 
सो मुला मलऊन निवारै सो दरवेसु जिसु सिफति धरा ॥६॥ 
So mulā mala▫ūn nivārai so ḏarves jis sifaṯ ḏẖarā. ||6|| 
He alone is a Mullah, who banishes evil; he alone is a saintly dervish, who takes the Support of the Lord's Praise. ||6|| 

ਸਭੇ ਵਖਤ ਸਭੇ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਲਾ ॥ 
सभे वखत सभे करि वेला ॥ 
Sabẖe vakẖaṯ sabẖe kar velā. 
Always, at every moment, 

ਖਾਲਕੁ ਯਾਦਿ ਦਿਲੈ ਮਹਿ ਮਉਲਾ ॥ 
खालकु यादि दिलै महि मउला ॥ 
Kẖālak yāḏ ḏilai mėh ma▫ulā. 
remember God, the Creator within your heart. 

ਤਸਬੀ ਯਾਦਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਦਸ ਮਰਦਨੁ ਸੁੰਨਤਿ ਸੀਲੁ ਬੰਧਾਨਿ ਬਰਾ ॥੭॥ 
तसबी यादि करहु दस मरदनु सुंनति सीलु बंधानि बरा ॥७॥ 
Ŧasbī yāḏ karahu ḏas marḏan sunaṯ sīl banḏẖān barā. ||7|| 
Let your meditation beads be the subjugation of the ten senses. Let good conduct and self-restraint be your circumcision. ||7|| 

ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਸਭ ਫਿਲਹਾਲਾ ॥ 
दिल महि जानहु सभ फिलहाला ॥ 
Ḏil mėh jānhu sabẖ filhālā. 
You must know in your heart that everything is temporary. 

ਖਿਲਖਾਨਾ ਬਿਰਾਦਰ ਹਮੂ ਜੰਜਾਲਾ ॥ 
खिलखाना बिरादर हमू जंजाला ॥ 
Kẖilkẖānā birāḏar hamū janjālā. 
Family, household and siblings are all entanglements. 

ਮੀਰ ਮਲਕ ਉਮਰੇ ਫਾਨਾਇਆ ਏਕ ਮੁਕਾਮ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਦਰਾ ॥੮॥ 
मीर मलक उमरे फानाइआ एक मुकाम खुदाइ दरा ॥८॥ 
Mīr malak umre fānā▫i▫ā ek mukām kẖuḏā▫e ḏarā. ||8|| 
Kings, rulers and nobles are mortal and transitory; only God's Gate is the permanent place. ||8|| 

ਅਵਲਿ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਦੂਜੀ ਸਾਬੂਰੀ ॥ 
अवलि सिफति दूजी साबूरी ॥ 
Aval sifaṯ ḏūjī sābūrī. 
First, is the Lord's Praise; second, contentment; 

ਤੀਜੈ ਹਲੇਮੀ ਚਉਥੈ ਖੈਰੀ ॥ 
तीजै हलेमी चउथै खैरी ॥ 
Ŧījai halemī cẖa▫uthai kẖairī. 
third, humility, and fourth, giving to charities. 

ਪੰਜਵੈ ਪੰਜੇ ਇਕਤੁ ਮੁਕਾਮੈ ਏਹਿ ਪੰਜਿ ਵਖਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਅਪਰਪਰਾ ॥੯॥ 
पंजवै पंजे इकतु मुकामै एहि पंजि वखत तेरे अपरपरा ॥९॥ 
Punjvai panje ikaṯ mukāmai ehi panj vakẖaṯ ṯere aparparā. ||9|| 
Fifth is to hold one's desires in restraint. These are the five most sublime daily prayers. ||9|| 

ਸਗਲੀ ਜਾਨਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਮਉਦੀਫਾ ॥ 
सगली जानि करहु मउदीफा ॥ 
Saglī jān karahu ma▫uḏīfā. 
Let your daily worship be the knowledge that God is everywhere. 

ਬਦ ਅਮਲ ਛੋਡਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਹਥਿ ਕੂਜਾ ॥ 
बद अमल छोडि करहु हथि कूजा ॥ 
Baḏ amal cẖẖod karahu hath kūjā. 
Let renunciation of evil actions be the water-jug you carry. 

ਖੁਦਾਇ ਏਕੁ ਬੁਝਿ ਦੇਵਹੁ ਬਾਂਗਾਂ ਬੁਰਗੂ ਬਰਖੁਰਦਾਰ ਖਰਾ ॥੧੦॥ 
खुदाइ एकु बुझि देवहु बांगां बुरगू बरखुरदार खरा ॥१०॥ 
Kẖuḏā▫e ek bujẖ ḏevhu bāŉgāŉ burgū barkẖurḏār kẖarā. ||10|| 
Let realization of the One Lord God be your call to prayer; be a good child of God - let this be your trumpet. ||10|| 

ਹਕੁ ਹਲਾਲੁ ਬਖੋਰਹੁ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
हकु हलालु बखोरहु खाणा ॥ 
Hak halāl bakẖorahu kẖāṇā. 
Let what is earned righteously be your blessed food. 

ਦਿਲ ਦਰੀਆਉ ਧੋਵਹੁ ਮੈਲਾਣਾ ॥ 
दिल दरीआउ धोवहु मैलाणा ॥ 
Ḏil ḏarī▫ā▫o ḏẖovahu mailāṇā. 
Wash away pollution with the river of your heart. 

ਪੀਰੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਭਿਸਤੀ ਸੋਈ ਅਜਰਾਈਲੁ ਨ ਦੋਜ ਠਰਾ ॥੧੧॥ 
पीरु पछाणै भिसती सोई अजराईलु न दोज ठरा ॥११॥ 
Pīr pacẖẖāṇai bẖisṯī so▫ī ajrā▫īl na ḏoj ṯẖarā. ||11|| 
One who realizes the Prophet attains heaven. Azraa-eel, the Messenger of Death, does not cast him into hell. ||11|| 

ਕਾਇਆ ਕਿਰਦਾਰ ਅਉਰਤ ਯਕੀਨਾ ॥ 
काइआ किरदार अउरत यकीना ॥ 
Kā▫i▫ā kirḏār a▫uraṯ yakīnā. 
Let good deeds be your body, and faith your bride. 

ਰੰਗ ਤਮਾਸੇ ਮਾਣਿ ਹਕੀਨਾ ॥ 
रंग तमासे माणि हकीना ॥ 
Rang ṯamāse māṇ hakīnā. 
Play and enjoy the Lord's love and delight. 

ਨਾਪਾਕ ਪਾਕੁ ਕਰਿ ਹਦੂਰਿ ਹਦੀਸਾ ਸਾਬਤ ਸੂਰਤਿ ਦਸਤਾਰ ਸਿਰਾ ॥੧੨॥ 
नापाक पाकु करि हदूरि हदीसा साबत सूरति दसतार सिरा ॥१२॥ 
Nāpāk pāk kar haḏūr haḏīsā sābaṯ sūraṯ ḏasṯār sirā. ||12|| 
Purify what is impure, and let the Lord's Presence be your religious tradition. Let your total awareness be the turban on your head. ||12|| 

ਮੁਸਲਮਾਣੁ ਮੋਮ ਦਿਲਿ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ 
मुसलमाणु मोम दिलि होवै ॥ 
Musalmāṇ mom ḏil hovai. 
To be Muslim is to be kind-hearted, 

ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਮਲੁ ਦਿਲ ਤੇ ਧੋਵੈ ॥ 
अंतर की मलु दिल ते धोवै ॥ 
Anṯar kī mal ḏil ṯe ḏẖovai. 
and wash away pollution from within the heart. 

ਦੁਨੀਆ ਰੰਗ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਨੇੜੈ ਜਿਉ ਕੁਸਮ ਪਾਟੁ ਘਿਉ ਪਾਕੁ ਹਰਾ ॥੧੩॥ 
दुनीआ रंग न आवै नेड़ै जिउ कुसम पाटु घिउ पाकु हरा ॥१३॥ 
Ḏunī▫ā rang na āvai neṛai ji▫o kusam pāt gẖi▫o pāk harā. ||13|| 
He does not even approach worldly pleasures; he is pure, like flowers, silk, ghee and the deer-skin. ||13|| 

ਜਾ ਕਉ ਮਿਹਰ ਮਿਹਰ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ ॥ 
जा कउ मिहर मिहर मिहरवाना ॥ 
Jā ka▫o mihar mihar miharvānā. 
One who is blessed with the mercy and compassion of the Merciful Lord, 

ਸੋਈ ਮਰਦੁ ਮਰਦੁ ਮਰਦਾਨਾ ॥ 
सोई मरदु मरदु मरदाना ॥ 
So▫ī maraḏ maraḏ marḏānā. 
is the manliest man among men. 

ਸੋਈ ਸੇਖੁ ਮਸਾਇਕੁ ਹਾਜੀ ਸੋ ਬੰਦਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਨਜਰਿ ਨਰਾ ॥੧੪॥ 
सोई सेखु मसाइकु हाजी सो बंदा जिसु नजरि नरा ॥१४॥ 
So▫ī sekẖ masā▫ik hājī so banḏā jis najar narā. ||14|| 
He alone is a Shaykh, a preacher, a Haji, and he alone is God's slave, who is blessed with God's Grace. ||14|| 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਾਦਰ ਕਰਣ ਕਰੀਮਾ ॥ 
कुदरति कादर करण करीमा ॥ 
Kuḏraṯ kāḏar karaṇ karīmā. 
The Creator Lord has Creative Power; the Merciful Lord has Mercy. 

ਸਿਫਤਿ ਮੁਹਬਤਿ ਅਥਾਹ ਰਹੀਮਾ ॥ 
सिफति मुहबति अथाह रहीमा ॥ 
Sifaṯ muhabaṯ athāh rahīmā. 
The Praises and the Love of the Merciful Lord are unfathomable. 

ਹਕੁ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਸਚੁ ਖੁਦਾਇਆ ਬੁਝਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਬੰਦਿ ਖਲਾਸ ਤਰਾ ॥੧੫॥੩॥੧੨॥ 
हकु हुकमु सचु खुदाइआ बुझि नानक बंदि खलास तरा ॥१५॥३॥१२॥ 
Hak hukam sacẖ kẖuḏā▫i▫ā bujẖ Nānak banḏ kẖalās ṯarā. ||15||3||12|| 
Realize the True Hukam, the Command of the Lord, O Nanak; you shall be released from bondage, and carried across. ||15||3||12||


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

unfortunately i did not get a reference where Guru ji say that we should wear Turban


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*



amarsanghera said:


> unfortunately i did not get a reference where Guru ji say that we should wear Turban



Guru Piayario Jios,
Amar Ji..

I never said Guru Ji said..... wear a Turban. ( others do...thats not my concern).

I said.."*DASTAAR*" is the ONLY HEADGEAR mentioned in SGGS.....THATS ALL.

BTW.....
No topis, no hats, no caps, no crowns....imho this may be simply because the DASTAAR was the PREFERRED HEADGEAR OF CHOICE OF ALL..and the Muslim Govt had BANNED HINDUS from wearing this as a way of DEMEANING THEM AS INFERIORS. Now a days also..in India..either one has a Puggh or nothing...one hardly sees a cap/topi or hat...who wnats to pay extra and buy a hat wehn a parnaa is enough..even the tamils in Chennai wear parnaas wrapped around their ehads..no topis/hats etc.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Here is an article about How we treat GOD as a Plaything...HE is NOT to fool around with...
*ਲੋਗਨ ਰਾਮੁ ਖਿਲਉਨਾ ਜਾਨਾਂ - LOGAN RAAM KHILONAA JAANAA
* *IS GOD A TOY?*       Excessive thirst for Maya makes   people wear all sorts of religious robes (sggs 352). The 
more  one wears  religious  robes, the more pain he causes his body (sggs 467). People 
apply  ceremonial  marks to their foreheads, hold _Maalaa_ or rosary in their hands, and 
wear  religious  robes. People think that the Lord is a toy or a play-thing ||1|| (sggs1158)!
 <><><><> 
 Pretending  to be religious or spiritual, some wear peculiar religious robes, some apply ceremonial  marks to their body, some hang ceremonial symbols to it, some keep unshorn hair  while others shave their head clean, some go naked while others wear dear skin,  and so on. However, devoid of Truthfulness and Righteousness (_Dharma_),  their hearts are filthy and their minds are contaminated; for their soul is attached  to deceptive Maya (illusion, ignorance, false ego, delusion, wrong identity, etc.).  Obviously, in their guile, such people take God to be merely a toy or a plaything!   


 ਮਾਥੇ ਤਿਲਕੁ ਹਥਿ ਮਾਲਾ ਬਾਨਾਂ ॥ ਲੋਗਨ ਰਾਮੁ ਖਿਲਉਨਾ ਜਾਨਾਂ ॥੧॥: Maathe tilk hath maalaa baanaa. Logan  Raam khilonaa jaanaa ||1||: People apply ceremonial  marks to their foreheads, hold maalaa or rosary in their hands, and wear religious  robes. People think that the Lord is a toy or a play-thing ||1|| (sggs 1158)!
ਬਹੁ ਭੇਖ ਕੀਆ ਦੇਹੀ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੀਆ ॥: Bahu bhekh keeyaa dehee dukh deeaa: The more one  wears religious robes, the more pain he causes his body (sggs 467).
 This  material world is the manifestation of God's material energy called Maya. Another  name for Maya is illusion or "that which is not". It clings to this material world  like a serpent. Because of the mind's attachment to this Maya, one becomes extrovert,  selfish, greedy, envy, superstitious and doubt-ridden. Consequently, he does not  get to Realize his True Nature, which is Pure Consciousness. 
 On account  of such deluded state, man begins to believe that he can attain God by merely  going for pilgrimage, parrot-like reciting or memorizing of scriptures, keeping  uncut hair, shaving head, keeping _Jataas _or matted hair, wearing a _Dhotee_  (loincloth) in certain style, wearing a special short, hanging a sacred thread  or a sword or a dagger on to the material body, drinking a sweetened liquid called  _Amrit_ or _Charnaamrit, _wearing a rosary around the neck, wearing  rings, covering head with piece of a cloth or wearing a headgear, putting a mark  on the forehead and other parts of the body, wearing peculiar religious dress,  performing _Nitnem_ or five _Namaaj,_ attending sermons at organized  religious places, keeping _Akhand-Paath_ of scriptures (uninterrupted reading),  hiring _Raagees_ or preachers to perform in one's house, sacrificing innocent  animals in the name of religion and God, renouncing the world, wandering in jungles  and mountains, living in caves or secluded places, observing fasts, abandoning  family-life, keeping mum, performing rituals for material gains, praying for mundane  objects, becoming a religious fanatic, serving or following swindlers in religious  garbs (Saints, _Bhais, Raagees, Baabaas, Gurus, Parchaaraks, Yogis, Swamis_,  and so on), thinking oneself religiously better than others, keeping and maintaining  the illusion that one can hide his sinful actions from God, hating and killing  people in the name of religion and God, applying ashes to the body and torturing  it, using religion for gaining name or fame, calling oneself a saint or _Bhagwaan_,  cheating and stealing on the name of religion, wandering naked, covering mouth  with a piece of a white cloth, performing magic like tricks to impress upon unsuspecting  people, performing meditation or _Jap_ and _Tap_ like a heron does,  bathing in specific ponds or rivers, giving charity or donations, building temples,  taking initiation, baptizing, performing circumcision, the list goes on and on.  


 ਕਾਹੂ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਕਿਤੈ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਧਰਮਿ ॥: Kahoo jugati kitai na paaeeai Dharma:  Dharma cannot be obtained by any rituals (sggs 274).
All such phony rituals  have been rejected by the Gurbani (Sri Guru Granth Sahib, SGGS) and many other  true scriptures as God cannot be pleased or approached by them. Why? Because rituals  make people atheist; for they give rise to blind faith and superstitions, resulting  in increasing the fire of false ego or ignorance. To put it in other way, empty  religious rituals cannot help in attaining God-consciousness (_Naam_ or _Shabad-Surti_).  However, spiritually blinds practice empty rituals and phony beliefs because  they think the Supreme Lord is just as foolish and ignorant as they are. Without  the True Name, as the Gurbani says, wearing religious robes, applying ceremonial  marks or hanging objects to this perishable material body are like decorations  on a dead body! The Gurbani thunders forth the declaration that, without the Truth,  there is nothing in this world that can render us pure. 


ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਜੇਤਾ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੁ ॥ ਜਿਉ ਮਿਰਤਕ ਮਿਥਿਆ ਸੀਗਾਰੁ ॥: Naam binaa jetaa biouhaar.   Jio miratak mithiaa seegaar: Without the Divine Name, all occupations are useless,   like decorations on a dead body (sggs 240).
ਭੇਖ ਅਨੇਕ ਅਗਨਿ ਨਹੀ ਬੁਝੈ ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਉਪਾਵ ਦਰਗਹ ਨਹੀ ਸਿਝੈ ॥: Bhekh anek agan nahee boojhai. Koti upaav dargah nahee sijhai:  Wearing various religious robes, the fire (of desire) is not extinguished; even  making millions of (such) efforts, one will not be accepted in the Court of the Lord  (sggs 266).
 ਸਾਚ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਹ ਹੋਵਤ ਸੂਚਾ ॥: Saach bina kah hovat soochaa:  Without the Truth, how can anyone be pure? (sggs 269).
 ਜੇ ਜਾਣਸਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰ ਕਰਮੰ ॥ ਸਭਿ ਫੋਕਟ ਨਿਸਚਉ ਕਰਮੰ ॥: Je  jaanas Brahamam karmam. Sabh Fokat nisachau karmam: If one knew the Nature  of God, he would know that all of these beliefs and rituals are in vain (sggs  470).
 The Gurbani thus roars that the ritual practices bind people in  egoism; which, in turns, veils our real Self. Without knowing the True Nature  of the Self, one cannot know the Nature of God. Without knowing the Nature of  God, one subjects himself to repeated spell of useless beliefs and rituals. Once  caught in these "_Fokat_" or worthless practices, man forgets the Truth that  he is Pure Consciousness. The consequent is spiritual blindness, bewilderment  and delusion of the mind. Through such material conditioning or self-limitations,  followers of different religions begin to think that if you do not believe in  their particular path or scripture, and if you do not follow their religious rituals  or ceremonies in their peculiar way, then you are nonbeliever and can not attain  God-realization. As a result, many people have made God look like nothing more  than a toy or a plaything! Apparently, as the Gurbani says, such people have no  clue about the true Nature of God!  

ਕਰਮ ਕਰਤ ਬਧੇ ਅਹੰਮੇਵ ॥ ਮਿਲਿ ਪਾਥਰ ਕੀ ਕਰਹੀ ਸੇਵ ॥:   Karam karat badhe ahanmev. Mil paathar kee karahee sev: Ritual practices bind   people in egotism; meeting together, they worship stones (sggs 324).
According  to the Gurbani, God is A_gmaa_ (inaccessible), A_gam_ (unreachable or  unapproachable), A_paaraa_ (unrivaled or incomparable), A_gochar_ (incomprehensible),  _Alakh _(invisible), _Abhevaa_ (inscrutable), _Beant_ (infinite),  _Athaahaa_ or _Agaadh_ or _Agaah_ (unfathomable), and so on. On  the contrary, the mortals are said to be silly, foolish, ignorant and meritless.  Still, we mortals go to the extreme to make the Supreme Being the subject of our  mental speculations and material logic; thinking that God can be accessed, comprehended  and approached through our useless beliefs, rituals, and garbs! As this is not  enough, we judge others as good or bad based on such useless (_"Fokat_")  beliefs!  

ਕਰਤੂਤਿ ਪਸੂ ਕੀ ਮਾਨਸ ਜਾਤਿ ॥ ਲੋਕ ਪਚਾਰਾ ਕਰੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ॥ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੇਖ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਲੁ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਛਪਸਿ ਨਾਹਿ ਕਛੁ ਕਰੈ ਛਪਾਇਆ ॥: kartoot pasoo kee maanas jaat. Lok pachaaraa karai din raat. Bahri bhekh antar mal Maya. Shapasi naahi kashu karai shapaaiaa: They (ਮਾਇਆ-ਧਾਰੀ ਜੀਵ - those in love with Maya, etc.) belong to the human species, but they act like animals. Day and night, they make show (ਲੋਕ ਦਿਖਾਵੇ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ). Outwardly, they (those who act like animals) wear religious robes, but within is the filth of Maya. They cannot conceal (their inner filth with outwardly wearing religious robes) (sggs 267).
ਆਪਸ ਕਉ ਜੋ ਭਲਾ ਕਹਾਵੈ ॥ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਭਲਾਈ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥: Aaps kaou jo bhalaa kahaavai.  Tisahi bhalaaee nikit n aavai:  One who calls himself good — goodness will not draw       near him (sggs 278).
 Truth is beyond all  kinds of _Bhekh_ (religious wearing). This is why scriptures proclaim that  a _Bhekdhaaree_ can never become liberated. On the contrary, owing to his  _Bhekh_, he subjects himself to repeated pains and sufferings caused by his  own such ignorance. The scriptures thunder that without knowing the Truth, one  can not attain the abode of _Akaal Purukh_, the Timeless Consciousness.  

ਭੇਖ ਵਰਨ ਦੀਸਹਿ ਸਭਿ ਖੇਹ ॥: Bhekh varan deesahi sabhi kheh: All the false religious   garbs and castes look like dust (sggs 352).
ਬਹੁ ਭੇਖ ਕੀਆ ਦੇਹੀ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੀਆ ॥: Bahu bhekh keeyaa dehee dukh deeaa: The more one   wears religious robes, the more pain he causes his body (sggs 467).
ਭੇਖ ਦਿਖਾਵੈ ਸਚੁ ਨ ਕਮਾਵੈ ॥ ਕਹਤੋ ਮਹਲੀ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥੨॥: Bhekh dikhaavai sach na kmaavai. Kahto mahalee nikit na  paavai ||2||: He wears religious robes, but he does not practice Truth; he says  that he has found the Mansion of God's Presence, but he can not even get near  it ||2|| (sggs 738).
ਭੇਖੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨ ਲਭਈ ਵਿਣੁ ਸਚੀ ਸਿਖੰ ॥:   Bhekhi prabhu na labhaee vin sachee sikham: God can be found by true instructions,   not by religious garbs (sggs 1099).
 ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੇਖ ਕਰਹਿ ਘਨੇਰੇ ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਉਤਰੀ ਘੇਰੇ ॥: Baahri bhekh karhi ghanere. Antar bikhiaa  utree ghere: Outwardly (to look pious and to impress others), they  wear various religious robes, but within, they are enveloped by poison (of Maya).  (sggs 372).
 ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਮੋਨੀ ਥਾਕੇ ਭੇਖੀ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥: Par  par pandit monee thaake bhekhee mukti na paaee: By continual reading,  the scholars and silent sages are tired, and through religious garbs emancipation  is not attained (sggs 440).
ਜੇ ਜੇ ਭੇਖ ਸੁ ਤਨ ਮੈਂ ਧਾਰੈ ॥ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਨ ਕਛੁ ਕੈ ਨ ਬਿਚਾਰੈ ॥: Je je bhekh su tan mai dhaarai. Te prabh jan kashoo kai na bichaarai: Those who adopt different religious garbs are never liked by the men of God (Guru Gobind Singh Jee, Bachitra Naatak, Dasam Granth, page 140, line 7).
 Fanaticism  comes from ignorance (illusion, delusion, false ego, Maya, mistaken identity,  etc.). According to the scriptures, one can not practice devotion and become Self-realized  if he is under the spell of fanaticism. This is the reason Baabaa Nanak rejected  any and all religious wearing as well as fanaticism. Instead, he instructs us  to only stick to the Holy Name; which is the only True _Dharma_.  

ਭੇਖੁ ਭਵਨੀ ਹਠੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਸਚੁ ਗਹਿ ਰਹੇ ॥: Bhekh bhavnee hathu na jaanaa Nanakaa sach gahi rahe ||: I know of no religious bodily-dress or garbs, pilgrimages, or stubborn fanaticism; Says Nanak, I only holdfast to the Truth (sggs 844).
 This  is the heart and soul of Baabaa Nanak's teaching. This also has been the cardinal  point of the teachings of other true Spirituals Masters of the world. However,  as the history of the world religions reminds us, after a Spiritual Master is  gone, his real teachings become forgotten or corrupted when they fall in the hands  of greedy and selfish who want name and gain. As  revealed by the Gurbani, God can not be Realized through empty religious ceremonies,  rituals, rites, _Bhekh_, phony beliefs, absurd doctrines and frightening  concepts of God.. Why?  Because it is impossible to achieve a complete God-realization  by such worthless means. They are solely performed to satisfy evil emotions of  ignorant men. Such practices are empty of good vibrations, and are of no help  to others. In the words of Vivekananda: 


There      may be a thousand radii but they all converge at the one center, and that is the      realization of God. Something behind this world of sense, this world of eternal      eating and drinking and talking nonsense, this world of false shadows and selfishness.      There is that beyond all books, beyond all creeds, beyond the vanities of this      world - and that is the realization of God within oneself. A man may believe in      all the churches in the world; he may carry in his head all the sacred books ever      written; he may baptize himself in all the rivers of the earth - still if he has      no perception of God, I would class him with the rankest atheist. A man may have      never entered a church or mosque, nor performed any ceremony; but if he realizes      God within himself, and is thereby lifted above the vanities of the world, that      man is a holy man, a saint, call him what you will ...
 A  burning example can be given of Baabaa Nanak when he was asked to wear a so called  sacred thread around his body. He emphatically rejected it, because he knew that  one cannot obtain union with God by such absurd beliefs. Now, just imagine how  the same Master can recommend others to wear some kind of marks, symbols, or peculiar  wearing around their body; or suggest them to live by some "_Fokat_" beliefs  and rituals! The fact of the matter is that he spent all his life helping people  around the world to become free of such inner "filth" of ignorance.  But, it seems that people are back to square one! Here is what Baabaa Nanak has  to say about putting so called religious symbols and garbs on the body. 

ਅਧਿਕ ਤਿਆਸ ਭੇਖ ਬਹੁ ਕਰੈ ॥: Adhik tiyaas bhekh bahu krai: Excessive thirst for Maya   makes people wear all sorts of religious robes (sggs 352).
ਉਦਮੁ ਕਰਿ ਲਾਗੇ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤੀ ਬਿਚਰਹਿ ਅਨਿਕ ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਬਹੁ ਖਟੂਆ ॥ ਭਸਮ ਲਗਾਇ ਤੀਰਥ ਬਹੁ ਭ੍ਰਮਤੇ ਸੂਖਮ ਦੇਹ ਬੰਧਹਿ ਬਹੁ ਜਟੂਆ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਭਜਨ ਸਗਲ ਦੁਖ ਪਾਵਤ ਜਿਉ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਬਢਾਇ ਸੂਤ ਕੇ ਹਟੂਆ ॥ ਪੂਜਾ ਚਕ੍ਰ ਕਰਤ ਸੋਮਪਾਕਾ ਅਨਿਕ ਭਾਂਤਿ ਥਾਟਹਿ ਕਰਿ ਥਟੂਆ ॥੨॥੧੧॥੨੦॥: Uddam kar laage bahu bhantee ...: (Many Men) are engaged in making efforts many ways. They reflect upon the various aspects of the six Shaastras. Rubbing ashes all over their bodies, many wander around at the various sacred shrines of pilgrimage; they fast until their bodies are emaciated, and braid their hair into tangled messes. Many perform worship ceremonies, draw ritual marks on their bodies, cook their own food fanatically (ਸੁੱਚ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ), and make pompous shows of themselves in all sorts of ways. Without devotional worship of the Lord, they all suffer in pain, caught in the tangled web of their love (of all their pompous shows - ਅਡੰਬਰ). ||2||11||20|| (sggs 1389).
 Clearly,  it seems we are sinking back into the same swamp from which we were freed by Baabaa  Nanak (i.e., the filth of rituals, doubts, ignorance, selfishness, fanaticism,  mental concoctions, delusions, sense gratification, corruption, etc.). This is  generally what happens when the teachings of a Master become forgotten or corrupted  by the selfish agenda of selfish people. We will take a few examples from the  Gurbani to see how people can become prisoner of their phony beliefs and rituals. Some believe that God can be pleased only by keeping  long or matted hair. On the contrary, some believe that He can be pleased only  by clean shaving the head. Obviously, all these people have taken God as a plaything.  If the emancipation can be attained by keeping long hair or shaving the head,  then all those animals in the jungle should be able to do so because nobody ever  cuts their hair, or a sheep who does get trimmed! 


 ਮੂਡ ਮੁੰਡਾਏ ਜੌ ਸਿਧਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਭੇਡ ਨ ਗਈਆ ਕਾਈ ॥੨॥: Moond  mudaaye jo sidh paayee. Mukti bhed na gayeeyaa kaayee:  If the spiritual perfection of Sidhaas can be obtained by shaving the head, then  why havn't sheep found liberation (sggs 324).
ਕਬੀਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਇਕ ਸਿਉ ਕੀਏ ਆਨ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਭਾਵੈ ਲਾਂਬੇ ਕੇਸ ਕਰੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਘਰਰਿ ਮੁਡਾਇ ॥: Kabeer preet ik siyu keeye aan dubidhaa jaayi. Bhaavai laambe kes kar bhaavai gharari mudaayi: Kabeer, when you are in love with the One Lord, duality departs. (Untill duality is departed) it does not matter if you keep long hair or if you shave your head bald (sggs 1365).
ਵਾਲ ਵਧਾਇਆਂ ਪਾਈਐ ਬੜ ਜਟਾਂ ਪਲਾਸੀ: Vaal vadhaaiaan paaeeai barh jataan plaasee:   If God can be attained by growing long hair then the tree of _Boharr_ should   be able to attain God because it also grows long creepers (rootlets) like matted   hair (Bhaai Gurdaas, 33-14-2).
 ਮੂੰਡੁ ਮੁਡਾਇ ਜਟਾ ਸਿਖ ਬਾਧੀ ਮੋਨਿ ਰਹੈ ਅਭਿਮਾਨਾ ॥ ਮਨੂਆ ਡੋਲੈ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਧਾਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਤ ਆਤਮ ਗਿਆਨਾ ॥: Moond mudaayi  jataa sikh baadhee moni rahai abhimaanaa. Manuyaa dolai dah dis dhaavai bin rat  aatam giyaanaa: Some shave their head, some keep  matted-locks, some wear hair-tuffs, some through pride remain silent. But without  the love of the Divine Knowledge, their mind waves and wanders in ten directions  (sggs 1013).
 ਨ ਜਟਾ ਮੂੰਡ ਧਾਰੋਂ ॥ ਨ ਮੁੰਦ੍ਰਕਾ ਸਵਾਰੋਂ ॥ ਜਪੋ ਤਾਸ ਨਾਮੰ ॥ ਸਰੈ ਸਰਬ ਕਾਮੰ ॥੫੧॥: Na jataa moond dhaaro. Na mundraka  savaaro. Japo taas namam. Sarai sarab kaamam: neither  wear matted hair on the head nor bedeck myself with ear-rings. meditate on the  Name of the Lord, which helps me in all my errands (Guru Gobind Singh Jee, Bachitra  Naatak 51, Dasam Granth, 140).
ਮੋਨ ਭਜੇ ਨਹੀ ਮਾਨ ਤਜੇ ਨਹੀ ਭੇਖ ਸਜੇ ਨਹੀ ਮੂੰਡ ਸੁਹਾਏ ॥ ਕੰਠ ਨ ਕੰਠੀ ਕਠੋਰ ਧਰੇ ਨਹੂ ਸੀਸ ਜਟਾਨ ਕੇ ਜੂਟ ਸੁਹਾਏ ॥ ਸਾਚੁ ਕਹੋਂ ਸੁਨ ਲੈ ਚਿਤ ਦੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੀਨ ਦਿਆਲ ਕੀ ਸਾਮ ਸਿਧਾਏ ॥ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਯਤ ਹੈ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ ਨ ਭੀਜਤ ਲਾਂਡ ਕਟਾਏ ॥੧੦੦॥: Kanchan siyu paayeeai nahi tol. Man de Raam leeaa hai mol. Kanth na kanthee kathor dharai nahoo sees jataan ke joot suhaaye. Saach kaho sun lai chit dai binu deen diyaal kee saam sidhaaye. Preet kare prabhu paayat hai kirpaal n bheejat laand kataaye ||100||: God can not be found by practising silence, abandoning pride, wearing holy garments, or by shaving your head. He can't be attained by wearing a rosary (Kanthi: a short necklace of small beads of different kinds made of wood or seeds worn by mendicants or ascetics) or by maintaining making a knot of matted hair on the head. Listen attentively, I speak Turth, Thou shalt not achieve the target without going under the Refuge of the LORD, Who is ever Merciful to the lowly. God can only be realized with LOVE, He is not pleased by circumcision ||100|| (Guru Gobind Singh Jee, Bachitra Naatak, Dasam Granth, 111-112).
Some claim that  one must wear a _Janeyu_ (sacred thread), sword or a knife or a dagger, loincloth  in certain style, waistband (_Camarbandh_), ring, rosary, list goes on and  on. What does the Gurbani (sggs) say about all of this? According to the Gurbani,  for example, Baabaa Nanak also wore a sword; but his sword was none other than  the Absolute Truth, and he secured this sword in a scabbard made of Noble Virtues!  Further, the Tenth Master compliments the First Master by declaring that God is  the sword! About the _Janeyu_ and ring, Baabaa Nanak says that his _Janeyu_  is the Spiritual Wisdom, his ring and the rosary are the remembrance of God's  Name, and contentment is his C_amarbandh_ (waistband)!  

ਤਰਕਸ ਤੀਰ ਕਮਾਣ ਸਾਂਗ ਤੇਗਬੰਦ ਗੁਣ ਧਾਤੁ ॥: Taskar teer kamaan   saang tegband gun dhaat: The pursuit of virtue is my bow, arrow, quiver, sword   and scabbard (sggs 16).
ਸਚ ਕੀ ਕਾਤੀ ਸਚੁ ਸਭੁ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ ਘਾੜਤ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਅਪਰ ਅਪਾਰ ॥ ਸਬਦੇ ਸਾਣ ਰਖਾਈ ਲਾਇ ॥ ਗੁਣ ਕੀ ਥੇਕੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥: Sach kee kaatee sach sabh saar...: My knife is Truth, and its steel is totally True. Its workmanship is incomparably beautiful. It is sharpened on the grindstone of the Shabad (Naam). It is placed in the scabbard of Virtues (sggs 956).
ਤੀਰ ਤੁਹੀ ਸੈਹਥੀ ਤੁਹੀ ਤੁਹੀ ਤਬਰ ਤਲਵਾਰ ॥ ਨਾਮ ਤਿਹਾਰੋ ਜੋ ਜਪੈ ਭਏ ਸਿੰਧ ਭਵ ਪਾਰ ॥:Teer Tuhee saithee Tuhee tabar tarvaar. Naam tihaaro jo japai bhaye sindh bhav paar: O Lord, You are the sword, arrow, and spear; whoever remembers your Name crosses the world-ocean (Guru Gobind Singh Jee, Dasam Granth, page 1356).
ਕਾਇਆ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਮਨੁ ਹੈ ਧੋਤੀ ॥ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਜਨੇਊ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਕੁਸਪਾਤੀ ॥:   Kaayaa Brahma mann hai dhotee. Giyaan janeyoo dhyan kuspaatee: The body (which   is devoid of evil tendencies or _Bikaars_ because of _Naam-Simran_) is the Brahmin, and (the pure) mind is the loin-cloth; Spiritual Wisdom is the sacred thread, and meditation is the ceremonial ring (sggs 355).
ਕਮਰਬੰਦੁ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਕਾ ਧਨੁ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ॥: Camarbandh santokh   kaa dhann joban teraa Naam: Contentment is my waist-band (_Camarbandh_),   and your Name is my wealth and youth (sggs 16).
ਹਰਿ ਮਾਲਾ ਉਰ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਧਾਰੈ ॥:   Hari maalaa ur antar dhaare: Enshrines the rosary of God's Name within the heart   (sggs 388).
 In  truth, when a person dies all external things attached to his his body fall off  or get burnt before the body. The Soul (Consciousness) departs without them. Only  thing that helps the Soul hereafter, therefore, is the Divine Name. Hence, the  Gurbani urges us to make use of this body for churning the Divine Name only. For  example, Baabaa Nanak says "Make compassion the cotton, contentment the thread,  modesty the knot and truth the twist. This is the sacred thread of the soul; if  you have it, then go ahead and put it on me. It does not break, it cannot be soiled  by filth, it cannot be burnt, or lost (sggs 472)." 

 ਸਿਖਾ ਕੰਨਿ ਚੜਾਈਆ ਗੁਰੁ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ ਥਿਆ ॥ ਓਹੁ ਮੁਆ ਓਹੁ ਝੜਿ ਪਇਆ ਵੇਤਗਾ ਗਇਆ ॥੧॥: Sikhaa  kann charhaayeeyaa Gur brahaman theeyaa. Oh Muyaa oh jharh payiyaa ve taggaa gayaa ||1||:  Whispering instructions into others’ ears, the Brahmin becomes a guru. But he  dies, and the sacred thread falls away, and the Soul departs without it ||1|| (sggs  471).
 In a futile bid to catch God, many regularly get up early  in the morning to bathe (_Ishanaan_ or _Ishanan_) in cold water. They preach that if you  do not follow this ritual, than you cannot find God. According to Baabaa Nanak,  all these people are nothing but a bunch of ignorant fools. Instead of focusing  their consciousness on _Naam-Simran_ (meditation on the Divine Name) and  thereby cleansing their mind, they focus it on external cleansing. As a consequence  of such foolishness, people end up accumulating more mental "filth"  in the process! Whenever there is a mention of _Ishanaan_ (bathing) in the  Gurbani, it refers only to the inner _Ishanaan_ —  bathing in the inner pool (_Sarovar_) of the Divine Name or _Shabad_  located within the body.  

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮੈਲੁ ਲੋਭ ਬਹੁ ਝੂਠੇ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਨਾਵਹੁ ਕਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥: Antar mailu   lobh bahu jhoothe bahari naavahu kaahee jeeyu: Within you is the great filth of   greed and falsehood; why do you bother to wash your body on the outside? (sggs   598).
ਏਹੁ ਸਰੀਰੁ ਸਰਵਰੁ ਹੈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਕਰੇ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈ ॥: Ehu sareer saravaru hai santahu   isanaan karae liv laaee: This body is a pool ("Srovar"), O so-called   saints; bathe in it, and enshrine love for the Divine within (sggs 909).
ਨਾਵਣ ਚਲੇ ਤੀਰਥੀ ਮਨਿ ਖੋਟੈ ਤਨਿ ਚੋਰ ॥ ਇਕੁ ਭਾਉ ਲਥੀ ਨਾਤਿਆ ਦੁਇ ਭਾ ਚੜੀਅਸੁ ਹੋਰ ॥ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਧੋਤੀ ਤੂਮੜੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਵਿਸੁ ਨਿਕੋਰ ॥ ਸਾਧ ਭਲੇ ਅਣਨਾਤਿਆ ਚੋਰ ਸਿ ਚੋਰਾ ਚੋਰ ॥: Naawan chale teerthee man khote tan chor. Ik bhaayu lathee naatiyaa duyi bhaa chreeus hor. Baahar dhotee tumree andar vis nikor. Saadh bhale annaatiyaa chor si choraa chor: Men of evil mind and thievish bodies, go to bathe at the pilgrim places. The one part of their body filth is washed off by bathing, but they accumulate twice as much of mental filth. Like a gourd, they may be washed off on the outside, but on the inside, they are still filled with poison (of egoism). A saintly soul is blessed, even without such bathing, while a thief is a thief, no matter how much he bathes (sggs 789).
ਨਹ ਜਾਇ ਸਹਸਾ ਕਿਤੈ ਸੰਜਮਿ ਰਹੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਏ ॥ ਸਹਸੈ ਜੀਉ ਮਲੀਣੁ ਹੈ ਕਿਤੁ ਸੰਜਮਿ ਧੋਤਾ ਜਾਏ ॥ ਮੰਨੁ ਧੋਵਹੁ ਸਬਦਿ ਲਾਗਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਰਹਹੁ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਸਹਜੁ ਉਪਜੈ ਇਹੁ ਸਹਸਾ ਇਵ ਜਾਇ ॥: Nah jaai sahasaa kitai sanjami rahae karam kamaaeae. Sahasai jeeo maleen hai kit sanjam dhotaa jaaai. Mannu dhovahu sabadi laagahu hari siou rahahu chit laai. Kahai Nanak gur parasaadee sahaj oupajai ihu sahasaa iv jaai: Skepticism does not depart by contrived actions; everybody is tired of performing these rituals. The soul is polluted by skepticism; how can it be cleansed? Wash your mind by attaching it to the Shabad, and keep your consciousness focused on the Reality. Says Nanak, by the Divine Grace, intuitive poise is produced, and this skepticism is dispelled (sggs 919).
ਮਨਮੁਖ ਮੁਗਧ ਕਰਹਿ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥ ਨਾਤਾ ਧੋਤਾ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਈ  ॥: Manmukh   mughad kare chaturaayee. Naataa dhotaa thaaye na paayee: The idiotic Manmukhs try to be clever, but in spite of their bathing and washing, they will not be acceptable to God (sggs 114).
ਭਾਂਡਾ ਹਛਾ ਸੋਇ ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵਸੀ ॥ ਭਾਂਡਾ ਅਤਿ ਮਲੀਣੁ ਧੋਤਾ ਹਛਾ ਨ ਹੋਇਸੀ ॥ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਹੋਇ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਇਸੀ ॥ ਏਤੁ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਧੋਇ ਹਛਾ ਹੋਇਸੀ ॥: Bhaandaa hashhaa soi jo tis bhaavasee. Bhaandaa ati maleen dhotaa hashaa ....:  That  (body) vessel alone is pure, which is pleasing to Him. Very  filthy (body) vessel        (that  has become filthy with _Bikaars_: lust, anger, greed,  etc.)   does not become  pure,  simply by being washed.  Through the Guru's  Door (Guru's Teaching or _Shabad-Giaan_, _Aatam-Giaan_, etc.),  one obtains  Intuitive Understanding. By being washed through this (the Guru's) Door, (the  body-vessel)  becomes pure (sggs 730).
ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਮੈਲੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜਲਿ ਨਾਇ ॥: Bhaayee re mailu naahee   nirmal jal naayi: O Siblings of Destiny, filth is washed away by bathing   in the Pure Water of the Divine Name within (sggs 57).
 Many self-appointed  saints and Baabaas (and their followers), Sikh and non-Sikh alike, fanatically  cook their own food; using their separate kitchen and utensils! Although they  preach and attend congregations (_Sangat_) at private and organized religious  places, but refuse to eat food from the _Langar_ (common kitchen) or share  their own cooking with rest of the _Sangat_. Apparently, when it comes to  God and Spiritual matters, such idiotic people do not know the difference between  the ear and the elbow! According to the Gurbani, whosoever engages in such absurd  practices is a fanatic, ignorant or _Manmukh_; because he does not understand  the true meaning of the _Shabad_ (Word). 

ਮਾਣਸ ਖਾਣੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਿਵਾਜ ॥ ਛੁਰੀ ਵਗਾਇਨਿ ਤਿਨ ਗਲਿ ਤਾਗ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਘਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣ ਪੂਰਹਿ ਨਾਦ ॥ ਉਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਭਿ ਆਵਹਿ ਓਈ ਸਾਦ ॥ ਕੂੜੀ ਰਾਸਿ ਕੂੜਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ॥ ਕੂੜੁ ਬੋਲਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਆਹਾਰੁ ॥ ਸਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੂੜੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥ ਮਥੈ ਟਿਕਾ ਤੇੜਿ ਧੋਤੀ ਕਖਾਈ ॥ ਹਥਿ ਛੁਰੀ ਜਗਤ ਕਾਸਾਈ ॥ ਨੀਲ ਵਸਤ੍ਰ ਪਹਿਰਿ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ ਮਲੇਛ ਧਾਨੁ ਲੇ ਪੂਜਹਿ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ॥ ਅਭਾਖਿਆ ਕਾ ਕੁਠਾ ਬਕਰਾ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ ਚਉਕੇ ਉਪਰਿ ਕਿਸੈ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ॥ ਦੇ ਕੈ ਚਉਕਾ ਕਢੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ ਉਪਰਿ ਆਇ ਬੈਠੇ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਮਤੁ ਭਿਟੈ ਵੇ ਮਤੁ ਭਿਟੈ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਅੰਨੁ ਅਸਾਡਾ ਫਿਟੈ ॥ ਤਨਿ ਫਿਟੈ ਫੇੜ ਕਰੇਨਿ ॥ ਮਨਿ ਜੂਠੈ ਚੁਲੀ ਭਰੇਨਿ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਧਿਆਈਐ ॥ ਸੁਚਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਤਾ ਸਚੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੨॥: Maanas khaane karahi nivaaj ...: The man-eaters (i.e., the corrupt muslim priests and rulers) say their prayers (Nivaaj). (Many employees of these Muslim rulers were non-Muslims: Khatrees etc.) who wield the knife (i.e., exploit the poor, commit evil deeds, etc. ) and wear the sacred thread around their necks. In their homes (those non-Muslim employees who exploited poor), the Brahmins go and sound the conch. They too have the same taste (that of the non-Muslim employees who exploited poor). False is their capital, and false is their trade. Speaking falsehood, they take their food (or earn their living). The home of modesty and Dharma is far from them (i.e. they do not practice modesty and Dharma). O Nanak, they are totally permeated with falsehood. The sacred marks are on their foreheads, and the saffron loin-cloths are around their waists; in their hands they hold the knives - they are the butchers of the world (they commit evil deeds)! Wearing blue robes, they seek the approval of the Muslim rulers. Accepting bread from the Muslim rulers (whom they call _Malesh_), they worship the Puraanas (in other words they show as they live in accordance with the Puraanaas). They eat the (Halal) meat of the goats (killed after the Muslim prayers are read over them), but they do not allow anyone else to enter their kitchen areas. They draw lines around them, besmear the ground with cow-dung. (These) false (people) who come and sit (in the kitchen) are false themselves! They cry out, "Do not touch our food, or it will be polluted!" But with their polluted bodies, they commit evil deeds. With filthy minds, they try to cleanse their mouths. Says Nanak, meditate on Truth. If you are pure (within), then you will obtain Truth ||2|| (sggs 471-472).
 Some  believe that wandering naked would help them find God. If this was the case then  why haven't animals of the forest found emancipation? Yet there are some of us  who believe that wearing a deer skin will do the trick. Well, if this was the  case then all deer of the forest should have attained liberation by now! Some  believe that one may be saved merely by celibacy or applying a religious mark  to the forehead. If this was the case then why haven't the eunuch (_Khusraa_  or _Hijrhaa_) obtained the Supreme Being? Some believe that one has to be  born in priest or _Brahmin_ (_Pandit_) family to become eligible for  attaining liberation. Well, if this was the case then why haven't a priest or  a _Pandit_ came through different way from their mother's womb then rest  of us? Obviously, under the spell of Spiritual ignorance, all these people believe  that God is merely a toy! The Gurbani reminds us: 

 ਨਗਨ ਫਿਰਤ ਜੌ ਪਾਈਐ ਜੋਗੁ ॥ ਬਨ ਕਾ ਮਿਰਗੁ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਸਭੁ ਹੋਗੁ ॥੧॥: Nagan  phirt jo paayeeye yog. Ban kaa mirg mukti sabh hog ||1||:  If Yoga (union with God) could be obtained by wandering around naked, then all  the deer of the forest would be liberated ||1|| (sggs 324).
ਜੌ ਤੂੰ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣੀ ਜਾਇਆ ॥ ਤਉ ਆਨ ਬਾਟ ਕਾਹੇ ਨਹੀ ਆਇਆ ॥੨॥: Jao  toon braahman brahmanee jaya. Tayu aan baat kaahe nahee aya ||2||:  If you are indeed a Brahmin, born of a Brahmin mother, then why didn’t you come  by some other way ||2|| (sggs 324)?
ਬਿੰਦੁ ਰਾਖਿ ਜੌ ਤਰੀਐ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਖੁਸਰੈ ਕਿਉ ਨ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥੩॥: Bind  raakh jo tareeyai bhaayee. Khusrai kiyu na paramgati paayee ||3||:  If someone could save himself by celibacy, O Siblings of Destiny, why then haven’t  eunuchs obtained the state of Supreme Dignity ||3|| (sggs 324)?
 There are  essentially three categories of people. People belonging to the first category  are those who are God-centered, and may be called _Gurmukh_, true devotees,  or Spiritually Wise. The second category entails those people who do not believe  in God, and may be called _Manmukh_, non-devotees, or material beings. People  belonging to the third category are those who pretend or show as they are religious  or believer but they are not, and these people can be called _Pakhandee_  or hypocrites. Most of the people in the world (over 99.9 percent) belong to the  latter two categories. In the Gurbani, the _Manmukh_s and _Pakhnadees_  are compared to a prostitute's child who does not know the name of his father.  Practicing hypocrisy, such people become prisoners of their phony beliefs, ceremonies,  and rituals. As a result, they become emotionally attached to the worldliness  and suffer. Thus, they get consumed in the flames of fire they set themselves. 

 ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਿਆਚਾਰ ਵਧਾਏ ਮਨਿ ਪਾਖੰਡ ਕਰਮੁ ਕਪਟ ਲੋਭਈਆ ॥ ਬੇਸੁਆ ਕੈ ਘਰਿ ਬੇਟਾ ਜਨਮਿਆ ਪਿਤਾ ਤਾਹਿ ਕਿਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਈਆ ॥੬॥: Kari kari kiriyachaar vadhaaye mani pakhand karam kapat lobhayeeyaa. Besuyaa ke ghar betaa janmiyaa pita tahi kiyaa naam sadayeeyaa ||6||:  One may perform many rituals, but the mind is filled with hypocrisy, evil deeds  and greed. When a son is born in the house of a prostitute, who can tell the name  of his father ||6|| (sggs 837)?
 ਲੋਭੀ ਕਪਟੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਪਾਖੰਡੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਅਧਿਕ ਲਗੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥: Lobhee kaptee  paapee paakhnadee maya adhik lagai ||1||Rahaaou||:  It is the greedy, deceitful, sinful, and hypocritical   who is totally attached to Maya ||1||Pause|| (sggs 359).
 ਮਨਮੁਖ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲੇ ਭੇਖਧਾਰੀ ਅੰਤ ਕਾਲਿ ਪਛੁਤਾਤਾ ਹੇ ॥੮॥: Manmukh bharam bhoole bhekhdhaaree ant kaal pachhutaataa  hai ||8||: The hypocritical egocentrics stray in doubt  and regret at the last moment ||8|| (sggs 1052).
 _Kirtan,  Bhagti_ and _Naam Jap_ are essentially synonymous. Many wearing all sorts  of religious symbols and garbs on their body sing _Kirtan_, but their minds  are occupied in swindling people as we see daily at organized religious places.Singing of _Kirtan_ for making money as we see at these places does  not constitute _Kirtan_. That is a mundane business. Singing of the Holy  Name as talked in the Gurbani is meant for pleasing the Lord only! The  external, selfish, dry and mechanical _Kirtan_ is unavailing. The true _Kirtan_  is internal, that is, one must engage in it with the complete involvement of the  body, mind, and Soul — one must understand, comprehend and realize the Gurbani,  and than act upon it. As the Gurbani roars, the mystery of the _Gur-Shabad_  (Divine Word) is grasped only through it's proper understanding. If _Kirtan_,  reading, and hearing does not manifest into such Intuitive Understanding, then,  as the Gurbani says, we are no better than a donkey! 

ਇਕਨਾ ਸੁਧਿ ਨ ਬੁਧਿ ਨ ਅਕਲਿ ਸਰ ਅਖਰ ਕਾ ਭੇਉ ਨ ਲਹੰਤਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੇ ਨਰ ਅਸਲਿ ਖਰ ਜਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਣ ਗਰਬੁ ਕਰੰਤਿ ॥੨॥: Iknaa sudh na budh na akal sar akhar kaa bheyu na lahant. Nanak se nar asal khar je bin gun garab krant ||2||: Some are not blessed with understanding, intelligence, or sublime intellect; they do not grasp the mystery of God’s Word (Shabad). O Nanak, they are donkeys; they are very proud of themselves, but they have no virtues at all ||2|| (sggs 1246).
ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਰਾਗ ਪਰੀਆ ਰਾਗਿ ਨ ਭੀਜਈ ॥: Ik   gaavahi raag pareeyaa raag na bheejayee: Some sing   according to traditional ragas, but the Lord is not pleased by these ragas (sggs   1285).
ਕੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥: Koyee gaavai raagee naadee bedee bahu bhant kar nahee Har Har bheejai Raam Rajai: Some sing of Lord' glories through musical Ragas and the sound current of the Naad, through the Vedas, and in so many other ways. But the Lord is not pleased by these (sggs 450).
ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਤ ਰਹੇ ਮਨਿ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਾਇ ॥: Ik gaavat rahe mann saad na paaye. Haumai vich gaavahi birathaa jaaye: Some sing on and on, but their minds do not find happiness. In egotism, they sing, but it is all wasted uselessly (sggs 158).
ਰਾਗ ਰਾਗਨੀ ਡਿੰਭ ਹੋਇ ਬੈਠਾ ਉਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਕਿਆ ਲੀਨਾ ॥੩॥: Raag raagnee bhind hoyi bethaa un Har pahi kiyaa leenaa ||3||: You sit and play music, but you are still a hypocrite; what do you expect to receive from the Lord?  ||3|| (sggs 654).
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰਾਗ ਸੁਆਦ ਅਨ ਤਿਆਗੇ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਭਗਤੀ ਜਾਗੇ ॥ ਅਨਹਦ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੀ ॥ ਆਤਮੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਭਏ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ ॥੭॥: Gurmukh raag suyaad ann tiyaagai. Gurmukh ih mann bhagti jaagai. Anhad sun maaniyaa Shabad veechaaree. Aatm cheen bhaye nirankaaree||7||: The Gurmukh    renounces other "Raag"  and tastes. The mind of the Gurmukh is awakened to Bhagti (devotion). (That person who) contemplates the Shabad (Shabad-Vichaar), hearing the unstruck sound current (of the Inner Joy - ਅੰਦਰਲੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਖੇੜੇ ਦੇ) accepts it (becomes attuned to the unstruck sound current within). Understanding itself, he becomes like God ||7|| (sggs 415).
 Many  spend their entire life in a rituals of dry and mechanical reading and memorizing  of the scriptures, thinking they have comprehended and reached God. In fact they  do not even get near that state! As the Gurbani asserts, the Lord can not be approached  or comprehended by mere reading and memorizing scriptures. The scriptures further  declare that the pride of satisfaction experienced from gaining such knowledge  blinds man from seeing God. 

 ਪੰਡਿਤ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਚੁਕਈ ਜੇ ਵੇਦ ਪੜੈ ਜੁਗ ਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੂਲੁ ਹੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਿ ॥ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਭੂਲੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਲਾਗੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੈ ਵਾਪਾਰਿ ॥: Pandit mail na chukayee je vaid prai jug chaar ...: O pandit, O religious scholar, your filth will not be erased even if you read Vedas for four ages. The three qualities are the roots of Maya; in egotism, one forgets the Naam, the Name of the Lord. Pandits are deluded, attached to duality, and they deal only in Maya (sggs 647).
ਪੜਿਆ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਆਖੀਐ ਜਿਸੁ ਲਬੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰਾ ॥: Pariyaa moorakh aakheeyai jis lab       lobh ahankaar: That educated person who is full of greed, arrogant       pride and egotism, is known to be a fool (sggs 140).
ਬੇਦ ਕਤੇਬ ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਸਭਿ ਸਾਸਤ ਇਨ੍* ਪੜਿਆ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਏਕੁ ਅਖਰੁ ਜੋ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਪੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਸੋਈ ॥: Bed Kateb  Simriti sabh Saasat in parhiyaa mukat na hoyee: One may read all the books of the Vedas and Kateb (Bible, Quraan, etc.), the Simritees and the Shaastras, but they will not bring liberation. One who, as Gurmukh, chants the One Word, acquires a spotlessly pure reputation (sggs 747).
 God  says: My vision is not unveiled simply by studying the Vedas, nor by undergoing  serious penances, nor by charity, nor by formal worship. It is not by these means  one can see Me as I am (Gita, 11-53).
 There  is a nice little story to the effect that one of the disciples of Kabeer Sahib  asked his permission for visiting the pilgrim places and take ritual bath in their  so-called holy rivers and ponds. Kabeer Sahib gave his disciple a gourd and asked:  "Please bathe this gourd where ever you bathe". The disciple did exactly that  — where ever he bathed in the so-called holy waters, he also bathed the gourd.  Upon his returning from the pilgrimage, he gave the gourd back to his Master,  Kabeer Sahib. In turn, Kabeer Sahib handed it over to the cook in charge of the  _Ashram's_ kitchen with the instructions: "Please cook this gourd and serve  it with the next meal to all devotees". So he did. However, as we know that the  gourd is poisonously bitter, no one could eat it. Kabeer Sahib wanted to make  the point to his immature disciple that, as the gourd did not shed its bitterness  by bathing at all of the holy places, similarly, the mental "filth"  cannot be washed off by bathing at such places. If someone thinks otherwise, obviously  he as no clear concept of God. 

ਕਾਂਇਆ ਮਾਂਜਸਿ ਕਉਨ ਗੁਨਾਂ ॥ ਜਉ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਹੈ ਮਲਨਾਂ॥ ਲਉਕੀ ਅਠਸਠਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਨ੍*ਾਈ ॥ ਕਉਰਾਪਨੁ ਤਊ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥: Kaya manjas kayun gunaa. Jayu ghat bheetar hai malnaa. Layukee athsath teerath naayee. Kauraapan tayu na jaayee: Of what avail is to wash the body, when the mind is full of filth? The gourd may be bathed at sixtyeight pilgrim places, but even then, its bitterness is not removed (sggs 655).
ਨਾਵਣ ਚਲੇ ਤੀਰਥੀ ਮਨਿ ਖੋਟੈ ਤਨਿ ਚੋਰ ॥ ਇਕੁ ਭਾਉ ਲਥੀ ਨਾਤਿਆ ਦੁਇ ਭਾ ਚੜੀਅਸੁ ਹੋਰ ॥ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਧੋਤੀ ਤੂਮੜੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਵਿਸੁ ਨਿਕੋਰ ॥ ਸਾਧ ਭਲੇ ਅਣਨਾਤਿਆ ਚੋਰ ਸਿ ਚੋਰਾ ਚੋਰ ॥: Naawan chale teerthee man khote tan chor. Ik bhaayu lathee naatiyaa duyi bhaa chreeus hor. Baahar dhotee tumree andar vis nikor. Saadh bhale annaatiyaa chor si choraa chor: Men of evil mind and thievish bodies, go to bathe at the pilgrim places. The one part of their body filth is washed off by bathing, but they accumulate twice as much of mental filth. Like a gourd, they may be washed off on the outside, but on the inside, they are still filled with poison (of egoism). A saintly soul is blessed, even without such bathing, while a thief is a thief, no matter how much he bathes (sggs 789).
 Scriptures  declare that the complete absorption in Love of God, _Naam_ or _Shabad-Surti_,  is the only Real Nectar; for it gives one Immortality. However, under the spell  of delusion, some believe that drinking some sort of sweet liquid is the only  True Nectar. The Gurbani emphatically rejects this kind of beliefs, ceremonies,  practices, and rituals. The Gurbani tells us exactly what the Real Nectar (_Amrit_)  is, and how we all can obtain it Within. 

 ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਕਲਿ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ ਏਹੁ ਨਿਧਾਨਾ ਸਾਧੂ ਪਾਹਿ ॥: Hari  kaa Naam Amrit Kal mahi. Ih nidhaan saadhoo pahi:  God's Name is Ambrosial Nectar in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. This treasure is  realized by the true and wise ones: God-centered souls (sggs 888).
 ਗੁੜੁ ਕਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਧਾਵੈ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣੀ ਕਸੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ ਭਾਠੀ ਭਵਨੁ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਕਾ ਪੋਚਾ ਇਤੁ ਰਸਿ ਅਮਿਉ ਚੁਆਈਐ ॥੧॥ ਬਾਬਾ ਮਨੁ ਮਤਵਾਰੋ ਨਾਮ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਸਹਜ ਰੰਗ ਰਚਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥: Gurh kar giaan dhiyaan kar dhaavai kari karni kas paayeeyai. ||1|| Bhaathee bhavan prem ka pochaa it ras amiyu chuaayeeyai. Baabaa man matvaaro Naam ras peevai sahaj rang rachi rahiyaa: Make spiritual wisdom your molasses, and meditation your scented flowers; let good deeds be the herbs. Let devotional faith be the distilling fire, and your love the ceramic cup. Thus the sweet nectar of life is distilled. ||1|| O Baabaa, the mind is intoxicated drinking in the Amrit of the Naam; and remains naturally absorbed in God’s Love (sggs 360).
ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਾਖੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੀਵਤ ਹੀ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਭਇਆ ॥: Gur kee saakhee Amrit Bani peevat hee parvaan bhayiyaa:  Gurbani, the Gur-Shabad or God's Word, is a Nectar; by drinking it (i.e., Realizing  the Shabad or Naam), one becomes acceptable to God (sggs 360).
 ਹਰਿ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਤਾ ਮਨੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਸਿ ਰਸਾਲ ਰਸਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਰਵਈਆ ॥: Hari kai rang rattaa man gaavai rasi rsaal rasi Shabad ravayeeyaa:  Imbued with God’s Love, my mind sings His Praise, joyfully chanting the Shabad,  the source of Nectar and Bliss (sggs 835).
 ਜਪਹੁ ਤ ਏਕੋ ਨਾਮਾ ॥ ਅਵਰਿ ਨਿਰਾਫਲ ਕਾਮਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਈਟੀ ਹਾਥਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਫੁਨਿ ਨੇਤ੍ਰਉ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥ ਰਸਨਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਤਬ ਮਥੀਐ ਇਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ॥੨॥: Japahu taa eko Naamaa. ||1||Rahaaou|| Avar niraphal kaamaa. Ih mann eetee haath karahu phun netrayu need na aavai. Rasnaa Naam japo tab matheeyai in bidhi Amrit paavahu ||2||: Remember only the Name of the One Lord. All other actions are fruitless. ||1||Pause|| Let your mind be the handles, and then churn it, without sleeping. If you chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, with your tongue, then the curd will be churned. In this way, the Ambrosial Nectar is obtained ||2|| (sggs 728).
 ਬਿਖੈ ਬਨੁ ਫੀਕਾ ਤਿਆਗਿ ਰੀ ਸਖੀਏ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਹਾ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਓ ॥: Bikhai ban pheekaa tiyaag ree sakheeye Naam Maharas peeyo:  Renounce the tasteless water of sin or corruption, O my companion, and drink in  the supreme Nectar of the Naam. Without the taste of this Nectar, all have drowned,  and their souls have not found happiness (sggs 802).
 Engrossed  in evil-mindedness and skepticism, many practice the violent restraints in a futile  hope to know God. For example, some bathe in cold water early morning, some sit  in cold and icy conditions to perform penance, the ascetics absorb in asceticism,  many read the Gurbani (and other scriptures) without paying any attention to its  meaning, the celibates practice celibacy, the _Udaasees_ abide in detachment,  people keep reciting scriptures without understanding their true essence, some  remain naked renunciates, many apply patch on their mouth, some wear patched coats,  many practice occult powers like magicians, some remain always awake, many bathe  at holy places of pilgrimage, many go without food, those believing in untouchability  never touch others, there are hermits who remain secluded and never show themselves,  many think themselves wise in their own minds, some pluck the hair out of their  heads, those who are afraid of cleanliness drink in filthy water and beg endlessly  and eat the garbage which others have thrown away, some spread manure and suck  in rotting smells, some keep their bodies smeared with ashes, the renunciates  renounce their families, some have their begging bowls hanging from their waists  and their fly-brushes in their hands, some go to forest and practice austere meditation  and live on roots and the fruits they gather, some live at sacred shrines of pilgrimage,  some renunciates have shaven-headed and some long or matted hair, some have wandered  all across the earth, some discipline their body and the mind which runs around  in ten directions, the _Sanyasi_ (pronounced _Sunyaasee_) wanders around at sacred shrines of pilgrimage  with mindless anger still within, the temple dancers tie bells around their ankles  to earn their living, others go on fasts and take vows, the religionists wear  religious robes for show, some sing melodies and hymns with their minds focused  on corruption, some practice rigid meditation, those calling themselves wise practice  spiritual wisdom, some practice self-discipline, the Yogi speaks of liberation,  the householders assert their faith in family life, and so on. The Gurbani thunders  forth the declaration that the Intuitive Poise or Union with God cannot be experienced   through this circus of mental activities.  

 ਜੋਗੀ ਜਤੀ ਤਪੀ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ਬਹੁ ਤੀਰਥ ਭ੍ਰਮਨਾ ॥ ਲੁੰਜਿਤ ਮੁੰਜਿਤ ਮੋਨਿ ਜਟਾਧਰ ਅੰਤਿ ਤਊ ਮਰਨਾ ॥੧॥: Jogi  jatee tappee bahu tirath bhramnaa. Lunjat munjat moun jataadhar ant tayu marnaa ||1||:  The Yogis, celibates, penitents and Sannyaasees make pilgrimages to all the sacred  places. The Jains with shaven heads, the silent ones, the beggars with matted  hair — in the end, they all will die ||1|| (sggs 476).
 ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਚੇਤਨੀ ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ ਅਵਰੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਹਿ ॥: Nanak  Naam na chetnee agiyaanee andhule avare karam kaamaahi: O Nanak, the blind,  ignorant fools do not remember the Naam; they involve themselves in other activities  (sggs 648).
 While there are some who think and  take God as a spare wheel! Such people when inflicted with a serious illness,  economical or legal problems, and so on, start showing up at religious places.  Once the problem disappears, their religious mood also disappears like horn of  a donkey! God is not a spare wheel, a toy or a plaything. As long as we consider  Him as such, our condition will be of the person on a tiny boat in the mid-ocean,  tossed by dreadful waves, with death staring him in his face. In  the name of religion and God, the list of nonsense rituals goes on and on. Since  they are all _Karamkaand_ (worldly entanglements), the Gurbani rejects all  of them outright. For material gain and name, it is the selfish, ignorant, idiotic  and crafty _Pujaaree_ group (priests) responsible for the existence of all  rituals and false show of religion and Spirituality. There is no place in the  SGGS for them! The Gurbani puts an end to all such worldly nonsense as follows: 


ਜਪਹੁ ਤ ਏਕੋ ਨਾਮਾ ॥ ਅਵਰਿ ਨਿਰਾਫਲ ਕਾਮਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥: Japahu taa eko   Naamaa. ||1||Rahaaou||: Remember   only the Name of the One Lord. All other actions are fruitless. ||1||Pause||  (sggs 728).
 Why? Because, as Baabaa Nanak thunders:  "God is not won over by music, songs or reading the Vedas (i.e., scriptures).  He is not won over by empty wisdom, knowledge or Yoga. He is not won over by feeling  sad and depressed forever. He is not won over by beauty, wealth and pleasures.  He is not won over by wandering naked at sacred shrines. He is not won over by  giving donations in charity. He is not won over by living alone in the wilderness.  He is not won over by fighting and dying as a warrior (_Shaheed_). He is  not won over by acting as the dust of the masses. He is won only by the Naam uttered  with heartily love and complete involvement of the mind. O Nanak, God is thus won  over only by His Name" (Na bheejai raagee naadee bedi...:  sggs 1237). Along the same lines, Guru Gobind Singh Jee declares:  

ਤੀਰਥ ਕੋਟ ਕੀਏ ਇਸਨਾਨ ਦੀਏ ਬਹੁ ਦਾਨ ਮਹਾ ਬ੍ਰਤ ਧਾਰੇ ॥ ਦੇਸ ਫਿਰਿਓ ਕਰ ਭੇਸ ਤਪੋਧਨ ਕੇਸ ਧਰੇ ਨ ਮਿਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥ ਆਸਨ ਕੋਟ ਕਰੇ ਅਸਟਾਂਗ ਧਰੇ ਬਹੁ ਨਿਆਸ ਕਰੇ ਮੁਖ ਕਾਰੇ॥ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ ਅਕਾਲ ਭਜੇ ਬਿਨੁ ਅੰਤ ਕੋ ਅੰਤ ਕੇ ਧਾਮ ਸਿਧਾਰੇ ॥१०॥२५२॥: Tirath Kot keeye ishnaan deeye bahu daan mahaa brat dhaare. Des firio kari bhes tapodhan kes dhare na mile Hari piyare. Aasana kot kare ashtaang dhare bahu niyaas kare mukh kaare. Deen dayaal akaal bhaje bin ant ko ant ke dhaam sidhaare ||10||252||: You cannot attain God by bathing millions of times at shrines of pilgrimage, by giving alms, by observing fasts, having wandered in the garb of an ascetic in many countries and by keeping hair, the beloved Lord could not be realized. Those who sit in millions of _Aasanas_ (Yogic postures), perform _Ashtang_ Yoga, wear peculiar clothes, they cannot attain God; for without God's loving devotion they in the end meet death ||10||252|| (Guru Gobind Singh Jee, Sawayie, Dasam granth, page 88).
 Facing west, many muslims perform five  _Namaaz_ (prayers) a day. Most of them have no clue as to why they do it!  The Master's idea behind the five _Namaaz_ was that his disciples should  attain and live by the five Divine qualities — corresponding to the first _Namaaz_  is truthfulness, second the honest earning, third charity in God's Name, fourth  pure intent and mind, and the fifth God's admiration and praise. Now, perhaps  one can appreciate how worthless it is to keep performing _Namaaz_ without  acquiring these godly virtues! 

ਪੰਜਿ ਨਿਵਾਜਾ ਵਖਤ ਪੰਜਿ ਪੰਜਾ ਪੰਜੇ ਨਾਉ ॥ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਹਲਾਲ ਦੁਇ ਤੀਜਾ ਖੈਰ ਖੁਦਾਇ ॥ ਚਉਥੀ ਨੀਅਤਿ ਰਾਸਿ ਮਨੁ ਪੰਜਵੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਨਾਇ ॥ ਕਰਣੀ ਕਲਮਾ ਆਖਿ ਕੈ ਤਾ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਣੁ ਸਦਾਇ ॥: Panje nivaajaa vakhat ..: There are five prayers and five times of day for prayer; the five have five names. Let the first be truthfulness, the second honest living, and the third charity in the Name of God. Let the fourth be good will to all, and the fifth the praise of the Lord. Repeat the prayer of good deeds, and then, you may call yourself a Muslim. O Nanak, the false obtain falsehood, and only falsehood (sggs 141).
ਦਖਨ ਦੇਸਿ ਹਰੀ ਕਾ ਬਾਸਾ ਪਛਿਮਿ ਅਲਹ ਮੁਕਾਮਾ ॥ ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਖੋਜਿ ਦਿਲੈ ਦਿਲਿ ਖੋਜਹੁ ਏਹੀ ਠਉਰ ਮੁਕਾਮਾ ॥: Dakhan desi Hari kaa vaasaa pashimi Allah mukaamaa. Dil mahi khoji dilai dili khojahu ehee thaur mukaamaa: Hindus say their God is in the south direction, and the Muslims say their God is in the west. Search in your heart — look deep into your heart of hearts within; this is the home and the place where God lives (sggs 1349).
 The same principle  can be applied to daily reading or hearing of various _Banis_ (_Nitnem_  or _Paath_), or any other scripture for that matter. The Gurbani never tires  of reminding us that mechanical or parrot-like reading or hearing of the  scriptures will not bring much benefit. As Baabaa Nanak declares in the Gurbani:  

ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਗਡੀ ਲਦੀਅਹਿ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਭਰੀਅਹਿ ਸਾਥ ॥ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਬੇੜੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਗਡੀਅਹਿ ਖਾਤ ॥ ਪੜੀਅਹਿ ਜੇਤੇ ਬਰਸ ਬਰਸ ਪੜੀਅਹਿ ਜੇਤੇ ਮਾਸ ॥ ਪੜੀਐ ਜੇਤੀ ਆਰਜਾ ਪੜੀਅਹਿ ਜੇਤੇ ਸਾਸ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਲੇਖੈ ਇਕ ਗਲ ਹੋਰੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਝਖਣਾ ਝਾਖ ॥: Parh parh gaddee laddeai ...: You may read and read loads of books; you may read and study vast multitudes of books. You may read and read boat-loads of books; you may read and read and fill pits with them. You may read them year after year; you may read them as many months are there. You may read them all your life; you may read them with every breath. O Nanak, only one thing is of any account: everything else is useless babbling and idle talk in ego (sggs 467).
ਬੂਝੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਏਕੁ ਸੁਧਾਖਰੁ ਔਹੁ ਸਗਲੀ ਝਾਖ ਝਖਾਈਐ ॥: Boojhai naahee ayk             sudhaakhar oh saglee jhaakh jhakhaa-ee-ai: Those who do not understand the One Pure Word, utter total nonsense             (sggs 216).
ਪੜਣਾ ਗੁੜਣਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਕੀ ਕਾਰ ਹੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਭਿ ਪੜਿ ਥਕੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ ਸੋ ਪੜਿਆ ਸੋ ਪੰਡਿਤੁ ਬੀਨਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਕਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ ਅੰਦਰੁ ਖੋਜੈ ਤਤੁ ਲਹੈ ਪਾਏ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ ਗੁਣ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਸਹਜਿ ਕਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ ਧੰਨੁ ਵਾਪਾਰੀ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥੧॥: Parhnaa gunanaa sansaar kee karr hai andar trisnaa vikaar ...: eading and studying are just worldly pursuits, if there is greed and corruption within. Reading in egotism, all have grown weary; through the love of duality, they are ruined. He alone is educated, and he alone is a wise Pandit, who reflects and contemplates the Gur-Shabad. He searches within himself, and finds the true essence; he finds the Door of Salvation. He finds God, the treasure of excellence, and peacefully contemplates Him. Blessed is the trader, O Nanak, who, as a Gurmukh (Spiritual Being), takes the Name as his only Support ||1|| (sggs 650).
ਕਿਆ ਪੜੀਐ ਕਿਆ ਗੁਨੀਐ ॥ ਕਿਆ ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨਾਂ ਸੁਨੀਐ ॥ ਪੜੇ ਸੁਨੇ ਕਿਆ ਹੋਈ॥ਜਉ ਸਹਜ ਨ ਮਿਲਿਓ ਸੋਈ ॥: Kiaa parheeai kiaa suneeai ...: What use is it to read, and what use is it to study? What use is it to listen to the Vedas and Kateb (Bible, Quraan, etc.)? What use is reading and listening, if naturally or spontaneously (Sahaj) the Self is not realized? (sggs 655).
ਸਨਕ ਸਨੰਦ ਅੰਤੁ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਬੇਦ ਪੜੇ ਪੜਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਨਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਸਹਜਿ ਬਿਲੋਵਹੁ ਜੈਸੇ ਤਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਤਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਮਟੁਕੀ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਬਿਲੋਈ ॥ ਇਸੁ ਮਟੁਕੀ ਮਹਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੰਜੋਈ ॥੨॥ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਨਾ ਮਨ ਕਾ ਬੀਚਾਰਾ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਾਵੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰਾ ॥੩॥: Sanak Sanand ant nahee paaiaa. Bed parre parri brahame janam gavaaiaa ||1|| Hri ka bilovanaa bilovahu mere bhaaee. Sahaji bilovahu jaise tatu n jaaee. ||1||Rahaaou|| Tanu kari matakee man maahi biloee. Is matakee mahi Sabad sanjoee. ||2|| Hari kaa bilovanaa man kaa beechaaraa. Gur prasaad paavai amrit dhaaraa ||3||: Continually reading the Vedas of Brahma (ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਦੇ ਰਚੇ ਵੇਦ), Sanak and Sanand (the sons of Brahma) wasted their lives away. But could not find God's limits. ||1|| O Brother, churn the churn of the Lord (the Lord's Simran - ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ). Churn it steadily (Do Simran in Sahaj Avasthaa - ਸਹਿਜ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨਾਂ), so that the Essence (ਤੱਤ) may not be lost. ||1||Pause|| Make your body the churning jar, and use the stick of your mind to churn it. Gather the curds of the Shabad. ||2|| The churning of the Lord is to reflect upon Him within the mind. (One who does this churning) by the Guru’s Grace, Amrit (of the Lord's Name) flows into him ||3|| (sggs 478).
ਮੂਰਖ ਅੰਧੇ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੈ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੀ ॥ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕਪਟੁ ਉਦਰੁ ਭਰਣ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ਪਾਠ ਪੜਹਿ ਗਾਵਾਰੀ ॥: Moorakh andhe trai  gun sevahi maya kai biuhaaree. Anadari kapat udar bharan kai taaee paath parhahi  gaavaaree: The blind fools serve the three modes of material nature, the three dispositions; they deal only with Maya. With deception in their hearts, the fools read sacred texts to fill their bellies (sggs 1246).
ਚਿਤੁ ਜਿਨ ਕਾ ਹਿਰਿ ਲਇਆ ਮਾਇਆ ਬੋਲਨਿ ਪਏ ਰਵਾਣੀ ॥: Chitu  jin kaa hiri laiaa maya bolani paye ravaanee: Those whose consciousness has been lured by Maya keep reading  scriptures mechanically (sggs 920).
 People  on Hajj are asked to perform a ritual of sacrifice which involves slaughtering  of innocent animals. How cruel! God cannot be pleased by killing an innocent animal,  for it's not the animal responsible for your sins, but you! Apparently the idea  of the Master was that his disciples should sacrifice their egoism, worldly desires,  pride, attachment to material objects, envy, corruption, greed, selfishness, lust,  anger, unrighteousness, and so on. Does this happen? Very rare indeed! On the  contrary, the person who has performed Hajj has more pride than the person who  did not! Why is it so? Because the real teachings of the Spiritual Teacher have  been either forgotten or have become corrupted. 

ਜਉ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਏਕੁ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਕਹਤ ਹਉ ਤਉ ਕਿਉ ਮੁਰਗੀ ਮਾਰੈ ॥੧॥ ਮੁਲਾਂ ਕਹਹੁ ਨਿਆਉ ਖੁਦਾਈ ॥ ਤੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਕਾ ਭਰਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥: Jayu sabh mahi ek Khudaai kahat hau tau kiyon murgee maarai ||1||. Mullaan kahahu niaau Khudaaee. Tere mann kaa bharam na jaaee ||1||Rahaaou||: You say that the One Lord is in all, so why do you kill chickens? ||1|| O Mullah, tell me: is this God’s Justice? The doubts of your mind have not been dispelled ||1||Pause|| (sggs 1350).
ਆਪਿ ਮਰੈ ਅਵਰਾ ਨਹ ਮਾਰੈ ॥੩॥: Aap marai avraa nah maarai ||3||:   Kill your ego, do not kill other beings ||3|| (sggs 1128).
ਰੋਜਾ ਧਰੈ ਮਨਾਵੈ ਅਲਹੁ ਸੁਆਦਤਿ ਜੀਅ ਸੰਘਾਰੈ ॥ ਆਪਾ ਦੇਖਿ ਅਵਰ ਨਹੀ ਦੇਖੈ ਕਾਹੇ ਕਉ ਝਖ ਮਾਰੈ ॥੧॥: Rojaa dharai manaavai Alahu suaadati jeea sanghaarai. Aapaa dekhi avar nahee dekhai kaahe kayu jhakh maarai ||1||: You keep your fasts to please Allah, while you murder other beings for pleasure. You look after your own interests, and so not see the interests of others. What good is your word? ||1|| (sggs 483).
ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਕਪਟੁ ਨਿਵਾਜ ਗੁਜਾਰੈ ਕਿਆ ਹਜ ਕਾਬੈ ਜਾਂਏਂ ॥੪॥: Dil mahi kapat nivaaj gujaarai kiaa haj kaabai jaanye ||4||: If someone has deception (or hypocrisy) in his heart, what good is it for him to utter prayers, and go on pilgrimage to Mecca? ||4|| (sggs 1349).
ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀਅ ਜੁ ਮਾਰਹਿ ਜੋਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਕਹਤੇ ਹਹਿ ਜੁ ਹਲਾਲੁ ॥ ਦਫਤਰੁ ਦਈ ਜਬ ਕਾਢਿ ਹੈ ਹੋਇਗਾ ਕਉਨੁ ਹਵਾਲੁ ॥੧੯੯॥: Kabeer jiya ju maarahi jor kar kahte hahi ju halaal ...: Kabeer says, you kill animals by cruelty and call it sanctified food! When the Lord calls for your account, what will your condition be? ||199|| (sggs 1375) .
ਕਬੀਰ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਦਿਲ ਸਾਬਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਤਾ ਕਉ ਕਹਾਂ ਖੁਦਾਇ ॥: Kabeer jaakee dil saabati       nahee taa kayu kahaan khudaayi: Kabeer says: Without Intact or Pure Heart       (_Saabat Dill_) one can not attain God (sggs 1374).
 Christians  and their clergy will tell you that the only way to God is through Jesus! If you  do not follow him then you go to hell, where you have no hope to get into the  Kingdom of God! The clergy of the Judiasm claims they are the chosen people of  God! Muslims and their clergy will label you "_Kaaffir_" (infidel) unless  you are a Muslim — a "_Kaaffir_" does not even deserve to live! What a cynical  view of the Spirituality, God and matters related to Him! As we can see, it is  equally embarrassing for the rest of us (Sikhs, Hindus, Buddhist, Jains, etc.)  as well. The reason the _Pujaarees_ (the  priest groups) are able to fool people is that most of us are ignorant of the  Holy Word of the scriptures ourselves. As a result, we set ourselves to be cheated  by these professional con artists; and we set ourselves to become prisoners of  worldly nonsense, walled in by our own ignorance of the Holy Word. If we want  to set ourselves free from this fortress of ignorance or corruption, all we have  to do is walk out of this self-constructed prison of phony codes, beliefs, rituals,  and ceremonies. Like the Buddha says: "None hold you, but yourself". 


ਸਮਝੈ ਸੂਝੈ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਅੰਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਸਾਚਾ ॥:       Samjhai soojhai parh parh boojhai ant nirantar saachaa...: If one understands, realizes and comprehends what he reads and studies, in the end he will realize that the True God dwells deep Within his nucleus (sggs 930).
 The Pure  Being, the All-pervading Consciousness, is to be understood as distinct from,  and beyond the physical equipments constituted of the body, mind, and intellect.  As rituals, beliefs, religious robes, etc., are the play of only material vehicle  made up of the body-mind-intellect apparatus, God is beyond their reach or apprehension.  Why? Because the body can't comprehend the Infinite Reality because He is not  the object of senses or perception; the mind can't either because God is not the  object of emotions; and the intellect can't comprehend as well because God is  not the object of cognition. 

ਆਪੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੇ ਸੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਹੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ Aap beechaare su giaanee hoee ||1||Rahaaou||: One who engages in Vichaar (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਪੜਤਾਲ) becomes truely Wise or Giaanee (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਵਾਲਾ) ||1||Pause|| (sggs 152).
 The Supreme Reality  is robed in Divine _Shakti_ (power) and Beauty. To see God in that Beauty,  we need to replace our immorality and Spiritual ignorance with deep love and devotion  for the Divine. We need to become God's true devotees imbued in His Holy Name;  keeping in mind that the Name abides in the heart of a true devotee only. Useless  ("_Fokat_") beliefs, rituals, ceremonies,  and peculiar wearing do not matter. This is the essence of the entire religion.   

ਸਗਲ ਮਤਾਂਤ ਕੇਵਲ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ॥ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਭਗਤ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ  ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮ ॥: Sagal mataant keval hari naam. Gobind bhagat kai manni  bisaraam: The essence of all religion is God's Name alone. It             abides in the minds of God's devotees (sggs 296).
ਸਗਲੇ ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਜੁਗ ਸੋਧੇ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਨ ਪ੍ਰਬੋਧੇ ॥: Sagle karam dharam jug sodhe. Bin naavai  ih man na parbodhe: I have studied the religions and rituals of all the  ages. Without the Name, this mind is not awakened (sggs 913).
 — T. Singh
Sikhism - Reflections On Gurbani     :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

*
A Beautiful poem i came across a Forum I joined today...

Kaurreh tu DASTAAR Sjaaiin
OH KAUR..MY Princess...wear the Dastaar Today !!

Kaure tu dastaar sajain,
Dastaar tainoo sohni lagdi,
chunni ehme digdi rehndi,
Fashiona de tu pichhe lag ke,
Sikhi nu tu na bhul jai,
Kaure tu dastaar sajain.

Eh dastaar Mai Bhago ne pehni,
Shera wargi jehdi rehni behni,
Bhainey tu vee sher kaha lai,
Kaure tu dastaar saja lai.

Dastaar di apni wakhri pehchaan,
Gursikhaan di hai eh jaan,
Kuch vi hove, na tu bhulavee,
Ek din tu dastaar sajaveen.

Baakee sare anne janne,
Nehi auna is janam nimaane
Is lai apna aap bachala,
Kaure tu dastaar saja la
Kaure tu dastaar saja la
*******************************************

*


----------



## Archived_member13 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*

Wearing of cap is not allowed in Sikhi it's written in Dasam Granth " Whoever wears a 

topi is not my Sikh". Turban is the symbol of a person who is above caste system and 

wearing of topi or cap is part of Hindu fold. You'll always a Amritdhari women wearing 

Turban this practice is started in Times of Sahib Sri Guru Nanak Dev ji maharaj so the

question of turban reaaly does not arise and one more thing no bracelet is allowed in 

you're hands execpt kara which has to be steel Sarbloh. I hope this answer queries.

RAJ KAREGA KHALSA


----------



## AusDesi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a cap*



gurveen1 said:


> Turban is the symbol of a person who is above caste system and
> 
> wearing of topi or cap is part of Hindu fold.



No its not. Infact, Brahmins actually shave their head and keep a pony tail at the back. There is no religious requirement for a headgear in hinduism. Infact, most hindus wear no head gear. The ones who wear in the villages wear the 'Yamla Jatt' style turban. 

I don't have a problem if you want to discourage Young sikhs from wearing a top/hat but don't discourage them by saying false things.

P.S. The only hindus I can think of who wear a topi are Himachalis and arguably Kashmiri Pandits. However, thats more culture/weather than religion.


----------

